# Wieviele Chars auf 80 habt ihr ?



## coffeebean (14. August 2009)

Hey Leute,

das ist einfach mal ein rein informativer Thread. Wieviel Chars auf 80 habt ihr aktuell und gibt es Planungen noch einen weiteren auf die 80 zu bekommen ?

Also ich habe 3 Chars auf 80, Schamane, Druide und DK. DK weil ich einfach mal etwas mit einer fetten Waffe haben wollte ^^ Weitere habe ich nicht geplant, man kommt ja so schon nicht zeitlich dazu mit allen dreien die Dinge zu machen, die man vielleicht machen möchte. Denke raiden mit 3 Chars nicht möglich. Deshalb raide ich abwechselnd mal Schamy-Heal oder Eule je nach Lust und Laune. 

Wie ist das bei euch so ?


----------



## Shizo. (14. August 2009)

Ich hab 2 im moment.
Einen Druiden und den Todesritter (siehe signatur)
In Arbeit ist ein Paladin der grad lvl 65 erreicht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ageloit (14. August 2009)

4

Ud-Hexer
Ud-DK
B11-Mage
Ud-Mage

Und noch nen 76er Ud-Schurke


----------



## Rikayne (14. August 2009)

Also ich habe erst einen auf 80, meine Draenei Paladine ^^

Ich hab auch vor weiter hoch zu leveln, nur ist bei mir im 30er bereicht immer so das problem, dass ich die lust am Char verliere...darum hats bisher auch erst ein Char überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (14. August 2009)

Twinken aufgegeben ...

Nur noch meinen heissgeliebten Gnom-Schurken, mehr hab ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Ladrion (14. August 2009)

also ich hab 3

schurke schami und dk  und pala (63) ist in arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (14. August 2009)

Ich twinke zuviel und spiele mit diesem Account auch erst seit gut 2 1/2 Monaten, daher habe ich erst einen Char auf 72 und 3 auf 60+. Der Rest bewegt sich zwischen Level 20 und 60... doch jetzt habe ich vor, erstmal meinen Druiden auf 80 zu bringen (der 72er), da ich mir alle Klassen relativ gut angesehen habe, um zu wissen, was mir am besten gefällt.
Ob ich dann noch die anderen 60er irgendwann hochlevel, hängt einfach von meiner freien Zeit ab... (obwohl ich als Zivi wohl relativ viel davon habe... je nach Tag unter der Woche bis zu 5 Stunden Zeit...)


----------



## MODMASTER (14. August 2009)

Ich habe im moment 6 80er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Krieger, Pala, Magier, Hexer, Jäger und DK
Und im moment arbeite ich an einem 77 schami und nem 54 dudu.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (14. August 2009)

Einen, meinen UD Warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab sonst nur einen "ernstzunehmenden" Twink (Ich spiel gern Chars auf lvl 20 und lösch sie dann wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), nen Tauren druid, der auf lvl 48 in Tanaris darauf wartet weitergelevelt zu werden.


----------



## Phelps023 (14. August 2009)

Ich habe zurzeit keine 80er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber ich Spiele ab und an meinen Druiden der mittlerweile level 75 ist. Mal gucken ob ich in ein paar Monaten 80 werde.


----------



## silver18781 (14. August 2009)

55


----------



## Aada (14. August 2009)

Ich hab nur meine Troll Magierin auf 80, die anderen Chars hab ich nur der Berufe wegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die machen paar Daylies am Tag und werden auch irgendwann 80 sein. Der Jäger ist 76, die Hexe 74 und mein Bankchar bleibt lvl 9. xD


----------



## WeRkO (14. August 2009)

1. Kein Nerv mehr Twinks durch Nordend zu quälen, hasse Nordend was questen angeht.


----------



## Sir Wagi (14. August 2009)

silver18781 schrieb:


> 55



Nice Antwort ... Hauptsache 2 Tasten gedrückt, Post-Counter gepushed und Thread nicht gelesen ...

Solltest du das allerdings ernst meinen mit 55 80ern (!), dann wundert mich nich, warum du nur so wortkarg antworten kannst, hast ja schliesslich ordentlich zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (14. August 2009)

4 atm Enhancerschami, Eule, Dk ( wird nicht mehr wirklich besoeilt) und tankpala ... dazu noch diverse mitsiebziger aber bin mit meinen momentan ganz zufrieden sodass wohl auch erstmal kein neuer dazu kommen wird.^^


----------



## DLo (14. August 2009)

und es kommt auch ncoh dazu, dass es nur 50 cahrs auf einem acc gibbet.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BtT: ICh hab atm 1 Jäger auf lvl 80, und der schamy is atm 68 und wird bald auch 80 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (14. August 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Nice Antwort ... Hauptsache 2 Tasten gedrückt, Post-Counter gepushed und Thread nicht gelesen ...
> 
> Solltest du das allerdings ernst meinen mit 55 80ern (!), dann wundert mich nich, warum du nur so wortkarg antworten kannst, hast ja schliesslich ordentlich zu tun
> 
> ...



Scheiße das könnte von mir sein. 


_ LOL_


----------



## Roxen (14. August 2009)

2
einmal meinen Druiden <3
und einen Dk


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. August 2009)

einen einzigen.


----------



## padiboy93 (14. August 2009)

Also ich hab vor 2 wochen meien ersten 80er Priester bekommen.Hab noch jede menge Twinks.Würde geren meien 72er Dk noch auf 80 machen der ist aber gesperrt deshalb mach ich im mom nix da ich kb hab Nordend durchzuquesten!


----------



## Terrordromgirl (14. August 2009)

auf 80 habe ich :
Druide, Schamane, Mage, Hunter und nen Dk auf 80
der dk ist nur zum farmen gedacht der Heildrui der Eleschamie und der Mage waren schon Raiden je nach Bedarf der Grupe ebn und der Hunter is nur für normale bzw Hero innies oder halt um Dailys zu machn.
Klar ist es nicht möglich mit allen Dailys zu machn ich spiel halt den Char auf den ich grade Lust habe derzeit vorwiegend den Hunter.
Eigentlich will ich jede Klasse einmal auf das maximal lvl gespielt haben hab einige high lvl Chars im 60 - 75 bereich von den noch nicht lvl 80 Klassen einzig der Pala wird wohl nie 80 werden bei mir kein Plan aber bei mir macht diese Verschissene Drecksklasse einfach keinen Schaden selbst wenn ich den Pala meiner bekannten nehm macht dieser aus unerfindlichen Gründen nur noch ein drittel des Schadens den er bei ihr macht obwohl ich die selbe Attacken rota nehm aber naja ales andre sol auf jeden Fall bei mir mal lvl 80 erreicht haben nur um zu sagen ja ich darf über diese Klasse meckern hab se ja selbst auf 80  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (14. August 2009)

3

Einen Tank (Druide), einen DD (Hexer), einen Heiler (Pala).
Und inzwischen einen 70er bei der anderen Fraktion; das wird dann mein Vierter werden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (14. August 2009)

Ich hab 2 Chars auf 80 um die ich mich ziemlich gleich viel kümmere (Priester und Paladin).
Durch den Dualspecc, hab ich eigentlich immer viel zu tun mit den beiden 80ern, weshalb ein dritter sinnlos wäre, hab noch andere dinge zu erledigen.
Dennoch hab ich noch aus alten 70er Zeiten weitere 2 Chars (Schamane und Jäger) die irgendwo zwischen 75 und 80 hängen.


----------



## Aplizzier (14. August 2009)

einen 80er N811 Krieger ansonsten noch 71 B11 Hunter und nen 43er N811 Druidin


----------



## Korgor (14. August 2009)

Also ich hab 80er:

DK (Tank)
Krieger (Tank)
Schamane (Heal)
Druide (Heal)
in 1-2 Tagen n Hunter (atm 78) und das ist jawohl n DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bral (14. August 2009)

Ich hatte :

2 Palas : 1 Zwerg, 1 Blutelf
1 Hexer : Untoter
1 Schami : Dreanei
1 Hunter : Blutelf
1 Schurken : Blutelf
1 Priester : Dreanei
1 Mage : Gnom
1 Warri : Taure

jeweils auf 80 

DK und Druide sind definitiv nicht meine Klasse zum spielen gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurosen (14. August 2009)

Im moment hab ich 6 80iger. Schami, Dudu, Schurke, Magier und 2Palas. Wobei Krieger und Dk auch auf dem besten weg sind 80ig zu werden(71und76)
5 Chars sind auch eigendlich min bis Maly alles durch. Halt letzter zeit lange krank gewessen und zuviel zeit


----------



## wonder123 (14. August 2009)

also mein mage is 80...mein dk is 58...mein pala is lvl 26...mein krieger is lvl 26...mein schurke is lvl 8...mein priester is lvl 1...ich verliere nach spätesten 5 lvln die lust am twinken..von daher^^


----------



## Nagostyrian (14. August 2009)

Siehe Signatur, habe aber den Todesritter gelöscht und einen neuen angefangen, der erst 66 ist.


----------



## Matchfighter (14. August 2009)

Hoi 
Also ich habe 2 80ger, WL und nen Priest und in Planung sind erstmal nen Warri,um mal ein Meele zu haben ^^ 
und nen Hunter um mal etwas anderes als caster im Fernkampf zu spielen .

MfG   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bral (14. August 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> will mal wissen wieviel frauen ihr schon beglückt habt wenn ihr so viele 80er habt .



Tut mir leid, das dürfen wir dir nicht sagen.. du weist schon, Jugendschutzgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ zibbi : Ich weis zwar nicht was du hast, ich bin mir zu 100% Sicher was dir fehlt : eine gute Kinderstube, Erziehung, Freunde und ein "AUS-Schalter". Kaum stellt hier im Forum jmd mal eine Frage die vielleicht nicht unbedingt deinen Erwartungen entspricht, dann springst du auf AN wie ein HB Männchen und nervst. Wenn dich dieser Treat so stört, dann lies ihn nicht und lass die Leute die sich normal unterhalten oder einfach nur angeben wollen doch einfach in Ruhe!!!

So Long


----------



## Visalia (14. August 2009)

Hi ihr,

Habe genau zwei LvL 80 Chars und zwar Holy/Diszi Priesterin (Main) und ne Ele-Schamanin (Twink).

Ich finde zu mehr recht die Zeit nicht.

Gegenfrage an die, die "soviele" Chars haben:  Wie sind die denn Equiped, denn ich denke das kann nicht gehen bei der schnelligkeit wie wir die Patches reingeknallt bekommen.


LG


----------



## Asarion (14. August 2009)

Ich habe trotz über 4 Jahren Spielens nicht einen einzigen 80er (der höchste ist 77). Wüßte nicht, wozu ich mich beeilen soll, da ich für Raids eh keine Zeit/Lust habe und sich für mich auch nichts ändert, ob da nun eine 77 oder eine 80 am Charakter steht. Zudem mag ich teilweise gar nicht 80 werden, wenn ich manchmal das Benehmen der Spieler so mitbekomme. Da tue ich mich teilweise echt fremdschämen.

Derzeit spiele ich generell eher weniger, da WoW - was die Spielerschaft angeht - immer mehr abbaut. Viel Gemecker, viel Mimimi, kaum noch Hilfsbereitschaft, auf Fragen von Anfängern Geflame, und so weiter. Da logge ich quasi nur noch an den RP-Tagen ein und level/queste kaum noch.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Enemybull (14. August 2009)

80er Eule/Heal Druide
80er Vergelterpala
80er Hexe
ansonsten nochn krieger/mage/jäger zwischen 70-80 ^^
ich twinke relativ viel, da ich atm wenig zeit zum raiden finde und ich jede paar monate lust auf einen neuen main bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Arx (14. August 2009)

Einen ^^ Meinen heiss geliebten Tankpaladin
hab noch nen 70er Tauren Hunter, aber keine Lust zu leveln;
der einzige der grössere Chancen hat,  ist mein Level 23 Tauren Schami ^^

So far
Mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlestream (14. August 2009)

Bei mir sinds 5 80er, wobei der eine n Unfall war ^^
Mein 79er PvP Twink ist versehentlich 80 geworden, da ich keine Ahnung hatte, dass es so viel Ep aufm av gibt.
Auf 80 sind: Paladin, Priester, Schamane, Druide (alle haben bis 80 geheilt (auch wenn se net heal geskillt waren) -bis aufn Paladin haben se immernoch dualspecc heal- wesshalb ich immer ne Inni grp gefunden hab) und Jäger (ehemals 79er PvP-Twink, seit 4 Tagen 80). 
Krieger lvl 77, Warlock lvl 74 und Mage lvl 71 werden noch bis Oktober 80 sein (in der Reihenfolge).

Vor dem Patch hab ich 2-3 mal die Woche geraidet, 2x sogar öfter (3 Raids aufn Sammstag + Freitagsraid), jetzt farm ich erstmal Marken und PdC und gucke, was sich als "neue" Raidinni etabliert.

Achja meine 4 ersten 80er sind vom equip t7,5-t8,5 equipt.

P.s.: Nein ich bin nicht Arbeitslos oder so, zocke in der Woche 2-3 Std am Tag, Samstag 8-10Std und Sonntags bleibt der Pc aus.


----------



## zibbi (14. August 2009)

öm bin sicher nicht krank  habe  eine arbeit  und habe eine freundin  und bin alt genug  weis was ich schreibe
 finde nur schon  das ihr euch immer so blöd anstellt die wow spieler  die std  lang  hier immer drauf gucken  hallo das ist ein spiel und kein rl oder so


----------



## StForever (14. August 2009)

Ich hab 2^^ Dudu tank/heal und nen Dk^^
und ein warri ist in arbeit


----------



## Ishah (14. August 2009)

Bei mir sind es 4 80er und ich bin stolz darauf, dass kein Dk dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe Druide, Hexenmeister, Paladin und Priester.
Mein Schami is noch auf 70, aber wär lustig den auch auf 80 zu bringen, da ich dann alle 4 heilklassen hätte xD
Für die, denen lvln zu langweilig is, hab ich nen Tip: Macht es anders! Ich habe meinen hexer zum Beispiel damals auf Destro gelvlt (während s2), meinen dudu als moonkin, meinen pala bis hin zu 80 als tank. das is immer ganz lustig auch wenns mal bissl länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das schönste am lvln is finde ich mitanzusehen, wie sich der Charakter entwickelt und verändert, neue Fähigkeiten dazukommen und selbst passive Talente eine große Verbesserung bewirken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linkin~ (14. August 2009)

@ Zibbi: Genau eine, meine Verlobte mit der ich nun einige Jahre zusammen bin und auch bald heiraten werde, trotz 5 80er.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. August 2009)

süß ^^

naja:

4 80er,

pala(tank)
priester(heal)
magier
jäger

druide auf 62 und dk auf 68 in Arbeit


----------



## Maternus (14. August 2009)

@zibbi: Geh deine Hausaufgaben machen und halt ansonsten die Flossen still. Sobald Du mal gross bist, weisst Du auch wie man sich oberhalb Bildzeitungsniveau mit anderen unterhält. Deine Mama ist Dir da bestimmt gerne behilflich.

Zum Topic:
- Pala (Heiler) einzig wirklich aktiv gespielter Char
- Mage
- Jäger
- Schamane (Verstärker)
und auf 2 anderen Servern:
- Pala (Vergelter)
- Schamane
- Hexer

Verteilt sich alles auf verschiedene Fraktionen und Realmpools. Je nach dem wo bzw was meine bessere Hälfte und ich spielen wollen.


----------



## Maladin (15. August 2009)

Offtopic entfernt - bleibt bitte beim Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## 11Raiden (15. August 2009)

Keinen einzigen und bin stolz drauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

76er Shami, 74er Dudu, 73er Dudu und mindestens 20 Twinks, die meisten zwischen 48 und 70. ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(siehe Sig!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/winkt zurück heiter lächelnd und verbeugt sich ehrfurchtsvoll


----------



## Kollesche (15. August 2009)

also bei mir sinds atm noch 3 auf 80:
mein kleiner dicker zwergen Holy Priester
mein kleiner dicker zwergen tank DK 
und mein komischer n811 schurke!

ein pala auf 78 is noch in arbeit

MFG


----------



## Marcney (15. August 2009)

Magier
Priester 
und dk auf 79


----------



## Synus (15. August 2009)

80er Untoter Hexenmeister (main)
80er Untoter Todesritter (Nur ma so aus langeweile hochgespielt)
..und ne menge Twinks zwischen 25 und 50


----------



## Bergerdos (15. August 2009)

Druide - 80 (Main, Heiler)
Mage - 80
DK - 80

Priester - 77
Pala - 75
Jäger - 43
Krieger - 28
Schamane - 21
.... sogar mein Bankchar ist lvl 4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampftrinker2909 (15. August 2009)

Also ich habe 

mehere ^^

1 Paladin Ally seite

1 Paladin Horde

Hunter ,Hexer , druiden , schamanen , dk alle auf 80 .....


----------



## spacekeks007 (15. August 2009)

8 lvl 80er muss nur noch meinen schurken auf 80 bringen und meinen priester auf 80 

wobei 8 von zu classic zeiten 60 waren mit bc kam der pala dazu und nu zuletzt der todesritter 

jeder hat nen beruf also bin abgedeckt mit allen berufen die ich brauche und wer keinen "hauptberuf" hat der macht bergbau kürschnern oder kräutersammeln


----------



## Maladin (15. August 2009)

3 Stück

Meine Perle die Draenei Paladina (Holy / Prot - Hauptsache kein Schaden) 
Die komische Draenei Priesterin (Holy DPS / PvE Diszi)
Jetzt ganz neu mein Trollmagier (Arkan .. ich versuchs mal damit :> )

/wink maladin


----------



## lexaone (15. August 2009)

DK (Main)
Schurke (PvP Char)
Verstärker Schami (Twink)

Wie man sieht, Melee aus Leidenschaft xD

keine ahnung ob noch was folgt...ich stecke eh das meiste in den DK...meine Twinks kommen bei mir immer sehr kurz xD...


----------



## Don_ftw (15. August 2009)

Also derzeit hab ich nur 1 80er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist ein Hunter ^^
Hab dann auch noch nen 72er Mage auf den ich net wirklich lust hab ^^
Und einen 55 Druide den ich gerade auf 80 spielen möchte xD

Mfg


----------



## BlackKamahl (15. August 2009)

Bei mir sind es 2, mein Main, Tauren Druide und noch ein Tauren Todesritter.
Am nächsten dran wären dann noch mein 70 Orc Jäger und der 65 Untoten Schurke. 
Bloß komm ich irgendwie nich mehr so viel zum twinken, weil doch einiges mit dem Druiden zu tun ist.


----------



## Demyriella (15. August 2009)

Hab eine Hexenmeisterin mit 80..

ansonsten guck ich mir alle andern Klassen und Rassen mal so an und bei zwei oder drei bin ich auch schon hängengeblieben, lasse mir aber mit dem hochleveln Zeit.

LG
My


----------



## Asunaro (15. August 2009)

Also bei mir sind es atm zwei lvl 80:
Mein Nachtelf-Druide (Tank/Eule) und meinen Mensch-Krieger (Furor/Waffe), dann gibt es noch meinen Magier der auf 79 ist aber nur noch bisschen Ep braucht ..... habe aber keine lust den weiter zuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und noch meine Todesritterin auf 77


----------



## F3inkost (15. August 2009)

also ich hab nur einen, einen lvl 80er fury warrior..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein heißgeliebter main...
sonst nur eine lvl 43 hexe und nen lvl 66 DK....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightseed (15. August 2009)

schau dir meine signatur an da 
also zZ 2 aber 2 weitere folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (15. August 2009)

ich hab zurzeit 3
krieger dudu shami
gucksu' signatur weisu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (15. August 2009)

Mein Fury <3^^
Spiel den seit beginn und erinner mich gern wie ich mit dem durch die low lvl inisb in und auf Stoff gewürfelt hab xD
Ansonsten is ein lvl 41 Hunter beim 80 werden, wobei ich mit dem mit lvl 60 den Ep stopp hol und mir das pvp Set zusammenfarm.


----------



## Cassiopheia (15. August 2009)

Ich hab auch 3 Chars...

Hexe (Destro PvE / Affli PvP) MAIN
DK (Frost Tank / Blut DD)
Priest (Holy PvE / Diszi PvP)

um alle Rollen im Raid mal erleben zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dazu halt noch diverse Lowie Twinks die selten mal bissl gezockt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pepper1991 (15. August 2009)

also ich hab:

Nightelf Dudu

B11 Paladin

Ud priest

Drenaei schamane


----------



## Morfelpotz (15. August 2009)

Öhhhm .... nur meinen Main-Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mir damals nen Magier erstellt, und bin an dem hängen geblieben ;D
Nicht, das ich nicht versucht hätte zu twinken... aber der DK gammelt noch auf lvl 57 oder so rum -> CASTER 4 LIFE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und mein Schami kommt nich über lvl 10 hinaus, weil ich mitm Main jede menge zu tun hab.

und so wirds wohl auch bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (15. August 2009)

Siehe meinem Buffed Profil


----------



## Bighorn (15. August 2009)

überleg ... 6

Krieger Tank - Main
Jäger
Hexe
Eleschami
2 DK's


----------



## Gothicplayer (15. August 2009)

bisher 3, der 4. dauert nicht mehr lange^^


----------



## Haggelo (15. August 2009)

B11 Hexer  80 
Tauren druide 80 <- spiel ich nichmehr
Ud rogue 75 <- kb mehr zu lvln
Ud rogue 70
Orc Dk 75 <- dk suckt
59 priest <- iwie kb mehr
56 warri <- auch kb mehr
noch kleinere lvl 30 twinks  <- kb mehr

Ich spiele jetzt nurnoch meinen 80 hexer und nen meinen 75 schurken ...

Werde aber denke ich nurnoch 1 spielen ... muss mich nurnoch entscheiden welchen


----------



## Jerkia (15. August 2009)

Hey

ich hab zwei 80er und das reicht mir im moment auch 

Pala   (Tank/Vergelter)
Mage (Arkan)

meine schurke gammelt jetz schon seit monaten auf 76 rum und da wird er auch erst ma bleiben


Mfg Jerkia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- liebe ihn


----------



## Rantja (15. August 2009)

5

Wäre da nicht eine Umfrage übersichtlicher gewesen?


----------



## Nouva (15. August 2009)

ich habe 3 chars auf 80

tauren warri
undead dk 
blutelf pala

(pala war mein letzter char auf 80 und ist mein main char geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. August 2009)

Ich habe auf 80:

Tauren Krieger (inaktiv) --> Tank
Orc Hunter (aktiv) --> SV

Mensch Priester (inaktiv) --> Heal
Mensch DK (inaktiv) --> Tank
Draenai Schamane (inaktiv) --> Ele


Zur Erklärung: Hab früher Allianz gespielt auf nem anderen Server, daher sind diese Chars inaktiv. Auf der Hordenseite hab ich den Krieger aufgegeben, da er mir keinen Spaß mehr macht und zu meinem Orc Hunter gewechselt, den ich jetzt aktiv spiele.


----------



## abe15 (15. August 2009)

Ich habe eine Taurenjägerin (was mein Main ist) und einen Krieger (PvP Twink) auf 80. In Arbeit sind ein Priester und ein Druide, die bis 4.0 80 werden solln :/


----------



## Bloodace (15. August 2009)

ich hatte 3 :
warri , dk ,mage und noch nen 59er hexer


----------



## Membaris (15. August 2009)

Ich hab zwei. Einen 80 DK (wer hat den nicht ^^) und meinen Main, einen 80 Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (15. August 2009)

Momentan 3:

Draenei Pala (Vergelter/Tank oder Heal) <- Was halt gebraucht wird Oo
Nachtelf DK (Blut DD)
Gnom Mage (Arkan <3)

Und dann gammeln noch nen paar Twinks rum die bestimmt auch irgendwann mal 80 werden:

75 Nachtelf Priester (Diszi/Holy)
64 Nachtelf Jäger (BM immo)
62 Nachtelf Druide (Fetty Fetty Boomkin)


----------



## Teradas (15. August 2009)

Habe 2 80er.
Einen Tankkrieger,den ich schon immer habe.
Und meinen lieben Magier,bin aber auch dabei einen Paladin hochzuspielen,der allerdings erst 13 ist.


----------



## Willtaker (15. August 2009)

einen und er ist und bleibt mein ein und alles! (ist warrior) jedoch hat der pala jetzt schon 3 erbstücke und nem dk passen die ja auch->da kommt noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CP9 (15. August 2009)

also ich hab nur einen char auf lvl 80, unzwar nen nachtelfen hunter. dann hab ich noch nen 35er priester, der allerdings nicht so schnell auf 80 kommen wird, da ich ihn durch pvp leveln will. vill isser bis zum nächsten addon soweit ;D


----------



## Suki2000 (15. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie man an meiner Signatur sehn kann hab ich 4 80er:

80er Pala
80er Shamy
80er Hunter
80er Priest

In Arbeit sind noch; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

48 Druidin
66 Schurkin
60er DK
47 Warri


P.s: Pls keine dummen coments! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (15. August 2009)

Also ich habe 3 80er:

Mage
Hunter
Deathknight


----------



## Espe89 (15. August 2009)

Ich hab jetzt den "Werbt einen Freund"-Bonus mit nem Kumpel bekommen und twinke nun die restlichen Chars hoch. Auf 80 hab ich bisher meinen Feral Druiden und den Prot Pala, einen DK auf 73, meinen Krieger auf 75 und nun folgen noch Priester, Schamane, Jäger, Hexer und Mage. Das wird ein Spaß (=


----------



## Owedry (15. August 2009)

3

spiele aber nur noch einen da ich die Fraktion gewechselt habe


----------



## HuBi! (15. August 2009)

1 80er  Mensch Schurke 
in Arbeit ist bei mir ein Druide der grade level 65 erreichte. Evtl. noch meinen DK der auf level 73 hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. August 2009)

Also fertig sind bei mir 4 chars ( pala, priest, mage, jäger)

In "Arbeit": 

68er DK
62er druide

auf der Ersatzbank:
10er krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


22er schurke
25er schami


----------



## warstyl3r (15. August 2009)

Also ich habe einen einen untoten hexi und weitere chars aber als signature habe ich nur meine leiblings chars


----------



## Aratianne (15. August 2009)

Bei mir sind's 4:
Tauren-Schamanin (Heiler)
Blutelf-Paladin (Tank)
Blutelf-Schurkin
Nachtelf-Druidin (Heiler)


----------



## Monja (15. August 2009)

momentan 3

siehe sig^^

in arbeit:

gnom mage 72 (fire)
draenei warri 72 (def)
mensch WL 72 (momentan ungeskillt^^)


----------



## FroggyStyle (15. August 2009)

Mein Level 1 - Hunter steht schon in den Startlöchern ;o)


----------



## the Whitewolf (15. August 2009)

ich hab immo 4 ( dudu, shami , dk , schurke) dazu kommen aller dings in 1-2 monaten noch mein pala , hexer und jäger^^


----------



## Elpidio (15. August 2009)

Da ich mir immer wieder Spielpausen von mehreren Wochen gebe, habe ich noch keinen einzigen 80´er. Mein höchster Char ist UD-Hexer Stufe 74. Dann gibt es noch einen Menschen-Krieger Stufe 60 sowie Troll-Schurken Stufe 51 und diverse Twinks zwischen 20-30 bei beiden Fraktionen auf zwei Servern.


----------



## Xamthys (15. August 2009)

Ich habe 2 80er und der 3. ist in Arbeit... Mein Main ist eine Nachtelf Druidin... danach kam meine kleine Gnom Magierin und nun ist eine Gnom Schurkin dabei groß zu werden. Die ist allerdings erst level 52  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. August 2009)

Ich hab 2 80er zum einen meine dk und nun auch endlich meine druidin die nach nach release (hoffe wird so geschrieben) in ider scherbenwelt verstaubte und die nun wieder aktiv mit raidet ;-)





Mfg Edou


----------



## Mjuu (15. August 2009)

4, spiele aber nur noch einen weil ich horde rerollt bin.


----------



## Exid (15. August 2009)

2 Stück, und bald noch meinen 75 Shamy, 60 Priest und 65 DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (15. August 2009)

UD - Mage
Tauren - Druide
Tauren - DK
Troll - Hunter

Entweder spiele ich schon zu lange oder ich hab zuviel Zeit^^


----------



## Genker (15. August 2009)

Ich hab imo auch zwei.
Magier (main) und Pala.

Sowie unzählige auf 70 und zwischen 70 und 80, im Moment hab ich aber einfach keinen Bock die hcchzuleveln.


----------



## noizycat (15. August 2009)

Ich habe 2 und mehr werdens so schnell auch nicht. Spiele im Moment auch fast nur meinen Main, da mir die Zeit für anderes fehlt.


----------



## Anduris (15. August 2009)

Hab zwei 80er:
Schurke und Druide.

Zieh mein DK vllt. mal iwann auf 80, is atm 66.


----------



## Copeland (15. August 2009)

Krieger, Ex-Main und erster Char
Jägerin, aktueller Main
Druide, Heiler-Twink


----------



## Nicolanda (15. August 2009)

Bei mir siehe Signatur und eine 80ger Kriegerin, Hunter und dk am hochspielen je lvl 74 und 70


----------



## Ballonede (15. August 2009)

Moin Moin,

nun ja es sind 5 und Nummer 6 wird bald 76.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der 54iger Jäger soll auch noch 80zig werden - dann ist Schluß - die Restlichen sind und bleiben Bankchar´s.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht ja jetzt schnell mit zwei Accountgebundenen Item´s (+ 20% Erfahrung)!

Biba





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korkmaz (15. August 2009)

3 Stk.

Tauren Druide, Level: 80
Blutelf Todesritter, Level: 80
Untoter Schurke, Level: 80

in Arbeit:

Orc Hexenmeister, Level: 76
Troll Jäger, Level: 78
Blutelf Magierin, Level: 70
Blutelf Paladin, Level: 79
Blutelf Priesterin, Level: 12 (Gildenmeisterin)
Orc Krieger, Level: 1 (Bankchar)

und noch einen freien Slot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (15. August 2009)

x Blutelf Warlock
x Untoter Warlock
x Human Warlock
x Troll Schami
x Tauren Dudu
x Blutelf Pala

ach und hoffentlich die nächsten tage meine Orc Warlock die dann den Mainplatz mit dem Blutelfen tauschen wird ^^ Wahrscheinlich...


----------



## Maine- (15. August 2009)

ich habe 3 80er .

eine hexe . dd
einen druiden . heiler . 
einen todesritter . tank.

somit hab ich immer die qual der wahl was ich nun mache^^ bzw kann immer den handelschannel duchsuchen was gesucht wird . finden tu ich immer was


----------



## Neoo (15. August 2009)

Jäger , Mage , DK , Schamie . In der Reihenfolge hochgelevelt. Schamie ging fix mit 10% mehr EP. 

Mage Main, und alle heissen "Neoo" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schurke 40 und Dudu 20 kommen noch

LG


----------



## Fabian22244 (15. August 2009)

Ich selbst habe nur einen 80er xD einen Hexenmeister und einen 71er schurken


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. August 2009)

Hexenmeister
Schurkin
Druidin
Paladin

Selbstverständlich alle mit Epic Fliegen (von den ganzen 70ern will ich mal nicht anfangen). ^^


----------



## TeleiaIleana (15. August 2009)

zwei

die liebliche Hunterin 
*mein erster 80er Char*
inzwischen nur noch selten angespielt

und meine Heildose
*g* mit der ich irgendwann mal richtig gut werden will 
und eigentlich täglich neue Herausforderunge suche

angefangen hab ich noch 3 weitere Heilklassen,
da ich aber nen Beruff hab, werden die wohl noch laaaaange brauchen bis 80 -
da ich mit der Heildose inzwischen zu viel angefragt werde
*war bei der Hunterin nie so*

Wunschdenken wäre
von jeder Heilersorte einen auf 80 
*und alle Holy hochgespielt - wie die Paladina*


----------



## Apuh (15. August 2009)

Ich habe bislang einen 80er Nachtelf Schurke und einen 80er Zwerg Paladin...
Meinen 63er Hexenmeister und 62er Todesritter verstauben gerade in einer ziemlich kuscheligen Ecke mit weichen Kissen usw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (15. August 2009)

laut meinem buffed profil 3. da es nicht aktuell ist, kommen noch 3-4 dazu und somit max. 7
btw: bin multiboxer von daher empfind ich es nicht als "viel" weil mehrere gleichzeitig gespielt wurden.


----------



## Azashar (15. August 2009)

Ud DK 80
Ud Warri 80(Main)


----------



## Dalrogh (15. August 2009)

Habe 4, 
trotzdem is dies irgendwie nur ein weiterer Penismeter Thread nur diesmal nicht mit: "Ich mache Drölfzig Millionen Dmg",
sondern halt, Ich habe soundsoviel Chars...


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (15. August 2009)

1000 !!!11einzelfffgrölffffffffffffff


----------



## Kremlin (15. August 2009)

Keinen einzigen. Ja, ich weiß, ich bin ein Versager.


----------



## TheStormrider (15. August 2009)

Habe 2. Meinem Magier und meine Baum-Kuh. Wobei ich den Druiden eher selten spiele. (sollte ich vielleicht ändern)


----------



## :Manahunt: (15. August 2009)

Rikayne schrieb:


> Also ich habe erst einen auf 80, meine Draenei Paladine ^^
> 
> Ich hab auch vor weiter hoch zu leveln, nur ist bei mir im 30er bereicht immer so das problem, dass ich die lust am Char verliere...darum hats bisher auch erst ein Char überlebt
> 
> ...


Same, bei mir ists nur kein Draenei Paladin sondern Blutelf Jäger, würde gerne mehr 80er haben nur irgendwie verlier ich zu schnell die Lust daran xD


----------



## Torfarn (15. August 2009)

Ich habe 3: Deff-warri, Hunter, Schurke

und noch was ist nicht böse gemeint: Wieso spielen manche Leute eine Klasse wie Mage ZWEI mal hoch ich versteh den Sinn nicht


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (15. August 2009)

Ich hab 2,einen Jäger und eine Hexe und spiele mit keinem von beidem und das schon seit einigen Monaten,mein aktueller ist ein 35er wird wohl dieses Jahr keine 80 mehr werden


----------



## Dalfi (15. August 2009)

4 80er 

Orc Hexer,  Juwe/Vz - PvE - Raidchar (Main)

Tauren Eule/Baum, Leder/Kürschner - PvE - Raidchar (2. Main)

Troll HolyPriest - Berufeschlampe 1 - Ingi/Kräuter und Ersatzheiler

Orc Deathknight - Berufeschlampe 2 - Bergbau/Schmied - Ersatz DD 

viele Twinks

Orc Schamane 35 - Berufeschlampe 3 - Alchemie/Inschriftenkunde

Troll Magier 14

Blutelf Jäger 11

Untoter Schurke 5

Kochen Angeln Erste Hilfe sind bei den 80ern mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt aber alles mindestens 1x auf 450 vorhanden. Twinke hauptsächlich weil mir das Berufe lernen einen riesen Spaß macht und ich irgendwann mal alle Berufe haben möchte. Schneider auf 449 war ich schon, das heißt wenn der Schami 65 ist und die Berufe auf 450 hat werde ich wohl den Mage hochziehen um wieder Schneiderei zu haben, dann wird es Zeit das Blizz neue Berufe einführt - oder die 2er Begrenzung aufhebt ^^.


----------



## Ramen_Cup (15. August 2009)

Paladin und Krieger. 
Hab beide ganz dolle lieb ^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. August 2009)

Ich hab 2 auf 80. Untoter Magier und Troll Schamane.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (15. August 2009)

ich hab genau einen - meine Schamanin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten noch einen hexer auf 75 und einen dk auf 63. keine motivation mehr zum leveln ...


----------



## Dexter2000 (15. August 2009)

habe 15Chars auf 80


----------



## Duni (15. August 2009)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> habe 15Chars auf 80




Dann gib mal pls von allen ein Ingame Pic und Armorylink :>


Ich habe 2 Chars auf 80, Druide und Jäger.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (16. August 2009)

Drei

Meinen Healschami der eigentlich Main ist.. (Noch ^^)

En Jäger der zwar Naxx und Ulduar equipt ist aber den benutz Ich höchstens wenn jemand aus der Gilde en DD braucht oder Ich Leder farmen möchte 

Und mein neuster 80er der wohl mein Main wird

Mein trolliger Tanktroll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Nointinside



Tanken macht Sau viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (16. August 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> 1000 !!!11einzelfffgrölffffffffffffff



Krass, wie du die Charbegranzung von 40 Chars aushebeln konntest... /ironie off




Dexter2000 schrieb:


> habe 15Chars auf 80



15?! Armorylinks bitte




Hab erst einen auf 80.


----------



## Maxorizor (16. August 2009)

Ich spiele alle Klassen, sprich ich habe 10 Chars, wovon 8 mittlerweile auf lvl 80 rauf sind.
Die anderen 2 ruhen momentan ein wenig aus (Magier lvl77 und Hexer lvl72).

Jetzt denkt ihr bestimmt, 10 Chars, alle lvl 72+ und so weiter, aber ich denke das ist nichts besonderes.
Bei mir ist es einfach so das ich zu den HauptRaid-Zeiten bei uns auf dem Server noch net daheim bin von der Arbeit, ich denke mal das die Startzeiten für 25er Raids und Co gegen 18uhr liegen, bzw weiss von vielen Raids das sie gegen 18Uhr losziehen.... wenn man dann erst 2std später aufkreuzen kann, bleibt einem keine wirkliche alternative.
Von daher geh ich halt immer wieder twinken.

Meine Lieblingsklassen sind DefKrieger, HolyPriest, MM-Hunter, VergelterPala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Die anderen sind auch nett zu spielen aber  ich spiele diese 4 halt vorrangig.


----------



## the Huntress (16. August 2009)

Hunter, Deff Warri und Holy Pala. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Heildruide wird noch folgen, dann ist aber schluss. Eigentlich wollte ich nur je einen Tank, DD und Heiler auf 80 haben, aber Paladin macht mir kaum noch Spaß deswegen möchte ich mal als Bäumchen heilen. Und wie man sieht...Stoffis mag ich nicht.


----------



## SarahBailey (16. August 2009)

Hab nen Schattenpriester (Nachtelfe) und nen Drui (Taure) auf 80, im Moment spiel ich aber hauptsächlich nen Drui(katze/Baum)...
Nebenbei hab ich noch nen 70er Hunter, der allerdings brach liegt, weil Alli. In der Mache ist dafür ein kleiner Blutelf-Tankadin, leider erst Level53...


----------



## Tithilion (16. August 2009)

4 Schurke, Warri, Mage, Pala - Pala nur noch wen heiler benötigt werden... u. man sehe keinen DK *wonder*


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2009)

Nur 7 *g*

Davon aber nur 5 gut equipped


PS: Ich hab grad gemerkt das ich die Zahl mit wieviel gut equipped sind dauernd nach oben verbessert habe während ich diesen Post geschrieben hab *lol*


----------



## yxcasdqweqwe (16. August 2009)

Hi
Ich habe 2 chars auf lvl 80 einen Krieger das war mein erster char und einen schami den ich ende bc hochgelvlt hatte 
mom bin ich dabei einen Priester hochzuspieln der gammelt mom auf level 71 rum 
Am Krieger hab ich einfach die lust verloren mit bc als offy haste kein raid bei uns gefunden und tanken hatte ich ne ganze zeit gemacht und kein bock mehr drauf gehabt also hab ich nur auf 80 gelvlt wegen den berufen ^^
Mit mein schami hab ich dann die Kunst des heilen kennengelernt und bin darauf hängen geblieben aus diesem grund spiel ich mir jetzt eine weitere heiler klasse hoch den Priester halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raiden ist bei mir mom sehr in den hintergrund gerückt schule/arbeit undso lassen mir nicht wirklich viel zeit und der meiste content sagt mir mom nich so zu


----------



## Deis (16. August 2009)

Krieger, Priester, Paladin, Todesritter


----------



## Seryma (16. August 2009)

Ich habe einen Schamanen auf lvl 80, ist auch ziemlich gut equipt, ist ja immerhin mein Main..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Arbeit ist ein Schurke (noch lvl 63), ein Pala (lvl 74), ein Druide (71).. zuerst aber Pala und danach so nach Lust und Laune..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (16. August 2009)

4

Warrior Female Human
Shaman Female Troll
Paladin Male Bloodelf
Mage Female Undead


----------



## lynglyng (16. August 2009)

Tauren Paladin!


----------



## Samolun (16. August 2009)

hab 80er dk und 80er dudu.

bald auch nen 80er mage. mehr sind nicht geplant...


----------



## HugoBoss24 (16. August 2009)

ich habe 6 80er chars. druide, pala,hexer,jäger,krieger und dk. geplant sind noch schamane ,priester und vieleicht noch ein magier. spiele seit release von wow.
geraidet wird wenn überhaupt nur mit der eule . auch erfolge werden nur mit der eule gesammelt. die anderen sind nur twinks fürs farmen manchmal pvp und halt just 4 fun. bevor nun die hartz4 flames kommen, ich bin kellner. dezember und januar ist unser restaurant geschlossen weshalb ich in diesen zwei monaten auch recht viel wow spiele wenn ich nicht im urlaub bin ;-)


----------



## Georan (16. August 2009)

1


----------



## Dimpfer (16. August 2009)

ich hatte 3 80er, nen krieger, nen mage und nen druiden. das waren hordler, die hab ich nun aber nicht mehr.

mittlerweile habe ich nur noch nen 80er druiden auf der ally-seite, was mir aber langt, habe gutes eq für jede skillung, von daher brauch ich keine twinks.
es heisst ja nich umsonst Druiden twinken nicht, die skillen um! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (16. August 2009)

silver18781 schrieb:


> 55



Dumm, dass man nur 50 Chars haben kann, hm?

BtT:
Ich hab momentan 3, der 4e ist aufm Weg zur 80 (ist gerade 70).
Finde, dass twinken einfach Spaß macht, auch wenn, auch wenns ab und zu nervig ist die selbe Quest zum 4en oder 5en Mal zu machen.


----------



## Zemesis (16. August 2009)

ich hab 11 80er von der klasse einen und druide doppelt. 75 pala und 65 dk ist gerade in arbeit


----------



## Vrocas (16. August 2009)

Also ich hab eigentlich 1 80er Deathknights. Hab aber auf nem neuen Realm angefangen (Eredar) und dort hab ich jetzt 79er Deathknight
der Heute noch 80 wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoff ich doch...

Als nächstes nen schönen undead Schurken. Vorher bild ich den DK aber zum Reißzahn aus xD (PvP orientiert)


----------



## Emor (16. August 2009)

Ich habe hmmm (char auswahl nachschauen):

(alle auf einem realm + 2 Bankchars) Horde:

80er Untoter Priester (m)            <--- Liegt im Sterben
80er Untoter Magier (w)              <--- Liegt im Sterben
80er Untoter Hexenmeister (m)   <--- Liegt im Sterben

80er Tauren Druide (w)     <--- Farm Char
80er Tauren Jäger (m)      <--- Farm Char
80er Troll Schurke (w)      <--- PvP Char

80er Orc Schamane (w)    <--- nur hoch gelevelt und nichtsmehr gemacht
80er Orc Todesritter (m)   <--- Main Char

(Verstreut auf verschiedenen Realms) Horde/Alli:

80er Blutelf Pala (m)      <--- Liegt im Sterben

80er Gnom Krieger (w)   <---nur hoch gelevelt und nichtsmehr gemacht
80er Gnom Schurke (w)  <---nur hoch gelevelt und nichtsmehr gemacht

Oh mein Gott wie es 11 80er sind -.- (und dank werbt einen freund noch einige Level 60 bis 67er chars) 
Weitere Chars sind auch net in arbeit die auf 80 zu bringen.


----------



## ullerich (16. August 2009)

10 x 80er von jedem möglichen einen


----------



## Bexor (16. August 2009)

Ich hab 3 80er. Reicht erst einmal.


----------



## Ollimua (16. August 2009)

80
Troll Mage
Nightelf Hunter
Nightelf Drood
70
Bloodelf DK


----------



## Chrissi1989 (16. August 2009)

also ich hab bis jetzt 2 aber der 3 folgt

2 paladine


----------



## Tigerkatze (16. August 2009)

Ich habe 2 80er =)
Eine Hexe für Damage.
Ein Todesritter zum Tanken.

In Arbeit ist im Moment ein Schami zum Heilen (ist schon 72^^).

Alle anderen Klassen bis auf Schurke (auf dem Weg in die 60er) und Krieger bewegen sich grad im 60er-Bereich.


----------



## Graustar (16. August 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> Dumm, dass man nur 50 Chars haben kann, hm?



Gibt aber genug Suchtis mit mehreren Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deluc (16. August 2009)

Ich hab auch 2 80er, meine Kriegerin (Main) und noch eine Priesterin. Mein alter Main Char ist weiterhin auf 70 und gammelt vor sich hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Geplant sind erstmal noch mein Pala (66) und ein Schami (50) hochzuspielen. Schami wahrscheinlich first.


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (16. August 2009)

1

80er UD dk.


----------



## Karoline07 (16. August 2009)

80er N811 Tank/Heiler Dudu
80er Tauren Heiler Dudu
80er B11 Hexer
80er Gnomen Mage
80er B11 DK
80er UD Schurke
80er Tauren Schami


----------



## Nicetale1 (16. August 2009)

3 Stück Mage Paladin Todesritter alles Menschen;D

Ich kenn ein der hat 11 stück und er is nich arbeitslos


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (16. August 2009)

1 80er Tauren druide. ansondsten aber keinen. arbeite aber auch grad an soziemlich vielen klassen die aber vermutlich nie die höchststufe sehen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (16. August 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> 1 80er Tauren druide. ansondsten aber keinen. arbeite aber auch grad an soziemlich vielen klassen die aber vermutlich nie die höchststufe sehen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




so gings mir auch ma XD

mittlerweile sins 3 auf 80...hexer, priester, dk...un so wies aussieht folgt bald n mage...


nein ich bin net arbeitslos ^^ ich kenn nur die gebiete langsam auswendig XD


----------



## Devilyn (16. August 2009)

ne hexe auf 78^^

wird aber bald 80 xD zählt das auch?^^


----------



## Dexter2000 (16. August 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Dann gib mal pls von allen ein Ingame Pic und Armorylink :>
> 
> 
> ach ich muss es auch noch beweisen


----------



## Acid_1 (16. August 2009)

2, beide allianz, N11 Jäger und Human DK
N11 Drui folgt auch bald, is schon 77

armory links kann ich auch geben, wenns jemand verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (16. August 2009)

einen Ork-Schamie

ein Mage ist grad in arbeit ist z zlvl 57


----------



## Motte (16. August 2009)

1... Draenei Krieger Tank seit anfang BC, und auch nie was anderes gemacht!


----------



## BalianTorres (16. August 2009)

Mein über alles geliebten Troll-Hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nen DK-Farmbot^^

Wobei ich sagen muß das mein 70er Schami auch noch mal ein kleines "Update" nötig hätte. Der gammelt immer noch auf 70 in OG rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Hunter brauch halt viel Zuwendung und Aufmerksamkeit.^^


----------



## Scorett (16. August 2009)

1...Blutelf Schurkin 

sonst nix Twinken macht absolut 0 fun


----------



## Flamet0wer (16. August 2009)

Habe nen Zwergen Heal-Pala und nen Menschen Tank-DK, ansonsten ist meine N811 Huntress mit Lvl 73 auf dem besten Weg zu 80.


----------



## Cable (16. August 2009)

3 : Hunter, Schurke und Dk 
Dazu noch nen 71er Warri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und nen 75er Pala


----------



## Blödknight (16. August 2009)

Ich habe keinen 80er und es wird bei mir wohl auch nie einen geben.


----------



## Tamaecki (16. August 2009)

hab 7


----------



## HolyPriest-Sírina (16. August 2009)

*senf dazu geb*
2 80ger, 3 in Arbeit.
80ger Healpriest im Ulduar Start Content - NATÜRLICH B11e
80ger Protpala, Nax 10er + 2,3 Nax 25er / ~28 k unbuffed - NATÜRLICH B11  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
77 Tr00l Hunt0r SV - 1,7 k DPS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
75 bl00d DK - NATÜRLICH B11
71 UD r0gue -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (16. August 2009)

2 sind es im Moment

Mein Hauptcharakter, ein Mensch-Schurke, seit dem WoW Classic Release und auf einem anderen Server einen Tauren-Krieger-Tank.

Zur BC Zeit habe ich viel viel mehr gespielt, weshalb noch einige Level 70 Leichen auf dem Account sind. Leider hab ich im Moment keine Zeit sie zu spielen.


----------



## FX83 (18. August 2009)

hoffentlich bald einen. Hab meinen ersten Char jetzt auf 74 (und 85%). Orc Hunter. Kanns kaum erwarten endlich mal nen 80er zu haben, vor allem machts dann, denk ich, auch mehr sinn erstmal die accountgebundenen Items zu holen die Erfahrung+ geben wenn ich meine anderen Chars weiterspielen will.
kurze frage: kann man die "Accountgebundenen" Gegenstände auch mehrmals zwischen den twinks hin und her schicken? und steigen deren werte mit dem lvl der träger?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. August 2009)

FX83 schrieb:


> kurze frage: kann man die "Accountgebundenen" Gegenstände auch mehrmals zwischen den twinks hin und her schicken? und steigen deren werte mit dem lvl der träger?


Klar du kannst sie beliebig oft verschicken (abr nur innerhalb der eigenen Fraktion). (sry wenn ich die Frage falsch verstanden hab)
Ja Sie passen sich dem Charlvl an. hier kannst du nachkucken welche Stats die items auf welchem lvl haben.
http://quickarmory.com/heirloom.php


----------



## Mäuserich (18. August 2009)

Insgesamt 4:

Tauren-Duidin
Blutelfen-Paladin
Menschen-Paladin (der wenn die Gerüchte sich bestätigen eines schönen Tages zu einer Tauren-Paladina wird)
Blutelfen-Magier (ganz frisch gestern Abend 80 geworden)

Fest geplant 2:

70er Untoten-Priester (wurde pausiert als die ersten Gerüchte für Accountgebundens Kaltwetterfliegen aufkamen und der Mage ist dann dran vorbei gezogen)
70er Tauren-Schamanin (ein "Überbleibsel" aus BC, soll aber auf jeden Fall noch 80 werden damit ich jede Heil-Klasse auf Max hab)

Ansonsten:

DW-DK reizt mich durchaus, habe mal eine Taurin erstellt und Accountgebunden ausgestattet, ist aber immer noch 55 und ich weiss noch nicht ob sie es jemals weit schafft.
Sollten Tauren mit Cataclysm auch Priester werden dürfen spiele ich mir definitiv ne Tauren-Priesterin hoch!


----------



## EpicHeals (18. August 2009)

Ich hab 3 80er und ne menge Toons auf dem Weg dahin.

80 Gnome Warlock
80 NE Hunter
80 Human Deathknight


----------



## khournos (18. August 2009)

Ich hab nur einen in arbeit, einen Prot/Waffen Krieger weil melee einfach geil is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (19. August 2009)

bei mir sind es 7
priester (heilig)
jäger (bm)
Magier (feuer)
DK (blut)
Dudu (feral)
Schami (verstärker)
Pala (schutz)

in arbeit 
Warri (Def) 72
Hexer (gebrechen) 72
Schurke (kampf) 70

als casual spieler braucht das zwar seine zeit und equipe ist auch nicht so fett aber ich kann doch alle klassen etwas spielen ;-)


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. August 2009)

Also ich hab nur einen 80er (mein Main seit Ende 2005),
aber level gerade nen Elementar Schamanen hoch, der
später Heiler wird. Noch Level 27^^


----------



## Delröy1 (19. August 2009)

5^^
4 hordis und eine ally hexe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu früh um ins detail zu gehn *am kaffee nipp*


----------



## nekori (19. August 2009)

4

schamane
pala
krieger
mage

+

69 rogue


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (19. August 2009)

Hallo,
dann schließe ich mich mal an habe 5 80ziger:
Schami, DK, Jäger, Magier und Paladin.

Wobei ich eiegendlich nur 3 davon wirkolich regelmäßig spiele also was daly Heros usw angeht. Und da hab ich dann nen DD, heiler oder Tank zur Auswahl was sehr praktisch sein kann. Im Moment lvl ich noch nen Priester (siehe Sig) und eigendlich nur aus Langeweile da ich Abends arbeiten bin am Vormittag nciht wirklich viel los ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s4nct0 (19. August 2009)

Hab bisher 2 Jäger und DK die sind allerdings auf der ally seite und da mich die lust an der fraktion echt verlassen hat^^ bringe ich gerade einen ud hexer(72) und b11 pala(47) hoch


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (19. August 2009)

5:

- Zwerg Krieger
- Zwerg Jäger
- Zwerg Pala
- Gnom Schurke
- Draenei Schamane

Und noch nen 70 Gnom Magier.

Schade das es keine Zwerg Schamanen gibt, sonst wäre mein Schami auch ein Zwerg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killercookie (19. August 2009)

Nur einen =)

Meine kleine Hexe, sonst ist aktuell nicht wirklich was geplant, der DK bleibt auf 58 weil es schon zu viele gibt. Vielleicht level ich irgentwann meine Schamanin weiter. Mal sehn =)

So long


----------



## Acthelion (19. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe keinen einzigen achziger Charakter und das obwohl ich schon recht lange WoW spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fre_k (19. August 2009)

Einen. x) Mensch Priesterin. <3

Twink wär eigentlich schon gedacht.
Gerne nen Hexer, aber der is lvl 5. ^^
Ansonsten meinen alten Main 70 Dreanei-Mage.
Oder meinen Frühlings-Fuck-Ich-Lieg-Im-Spital Twink 64 Schami.
Der Schami wie auch der Mage sind aber auf nem andern Server,
da ichs verplant habe die mitzutransen. So hab ich irgendwie net so
die Lust die hochzuleveln. -.-' Aber da mein Priester eh der beste ist
und sowieso alles kann, brauch ich eigenltich auch kein andern. x)


----------



## CharlySteven (19. August 2009)

2 ein Mage und ein Pala


----------



## Andre78 (19. August 2009)

Moin,

ich habe nur einen 80´iger und das ist ein Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein ein und alles in den ich meine ganze Zeit investiere
momentan level ich noch nen DK hoch, der wird aber nur mein Knecht (Farmchar für Erze & Kräuter)
Twinken is mir einfach zu zeitlastig und is zudem nich gerade billig...

CYA


----------



## Resch (19. August 2009)

Zurzeit 3, bald noch ein vierter. Sieh Signatur.


----------



## Sýomar (19. August 2009)

Ich habe im Momemt zwei 80er. Pala und Schami... Vielleicht kommt bald noch ein Mage dazu, so dass ich fürs nächste Addon die Auswahl hab... Allerdings macht der Pala einfach am meisten Spaß und bietet ähnlich dem Dudu die meiste Flexibilität...


----------



## Mikolomeus (19. August 2009)

2

jäger und paladin

DK is gerade stufe 72... kB mehr auf den


----------



## Yagilrallae (19. August 2009)

1 = Troll-Krieger (Horde)  als Tank & DD

und nen kleinen lvl 64 Schami am leveln, da es nervt nur eine ID zur Verfügung zu haben


----------



## Firedragon0 (19. August 2009)

Schami 80
Mage 80
Shadow Priest 70
Schurke 70
^^


----------



## Kirimaus (19. August 2009)

Ich habe 3 auf 80. Alle ohne Accitems hochgespielt und nur einer war vorher 70.
2 Allys (Heiler/Heiler und Tank/DD) und ein Hordler (gelegenheits Jäger).


----------



## zergerus (19. August 2009)

Ich hab 2 80er. Da ist zum einen der Ele-Shamy, und zum anderen der Arms-Warrior  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (19. August 2009)

...einen BM-Jäger. (+ ein Blutelfen-DK auf 66)

...und mittlerweile einen Barden auf Lvl 23.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der BlizzCon-Stream wird vermutlich das letzte sein, was ich mir im Hinblick auf WoW geben werde. HDRO ist einfach entspannter.


----------



## Orrianta (19. August 2009)

Ich habe nur einen Druiden, der auf 80, erfolgreich und auf Moonkin geskillt ist...
Desweiteren gammeln da noch ein 55 Schattenpriester, mein aller erster Twink überhaupt (exestiert knapp2 Jahre) rum und ein 76 Jäger (exestiert 2 1/2 Jahre).. alles andere unter 40 zähl ich mal net mit

Ich bekomm einen schub fang dann an einen zu lvln,... aber irgendwann ist das wieder vorbei und meine ausdauer schwindet dahin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das gute daran ist wenn ich einen wieder anfange, ist der ca. 2 lvl erholt und wenn ich die voll habe, hab ich eh keine lust mehr.. usw 

Das ganze zieht sich dann wochen hin bis ich wieder mal nen "schub" bekomm *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (19. August 2009)

7 80er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nein, nicht Arbeitslos.

Mensch DK
Nachtelf Schurke
Nachtelfe Hunter
Gnom Mage
Mensch Paladin
Mensch Hexenmeister
Nachtelfe Druide



Ich liebe das questen in Nordend. DIe waren ja alle schon 70 zu WOTLK anfang ^^


----------



## Turkod (19. August 2009)

Zur Zeit 5 x 80er.

Krieger/2 x Schamane/Todesritter/Schurke

Jäger und Hexer sind noch zwischen 70-80!


----------



## Enelyafefala (19. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Priesterin (B11) und eine Schamanin (Taure)auf 80.

Eine Druidin (Taure) auf 74 und eine Pala (B11) auf 40.

Die beiden 80er sind Heiler, die 74er ist zum twinken Katze, dann Baum und dual Bär, die Pala ist Retri und später Heal und dual Tank.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. August 2009)

3 80er 

Hexe(MAin) Tank-Dk, Fun-Hunter u der 4te in Arbeit Priester mal schauen was als nächstes kommt


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. August 2009)

3 Stück - im Moment sind das zwei zuviel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also rüste ich im Moment nur meinen derzeitigen Main aus.

Was ja nicht allzu schwer ist.


----------



## Kofineas (19. August 2009)

Also ich hab momentan zwei 80er, Jäger und Druidin.
In Arbeit sind Pala (73), DK(72) und Schurkin (die schon seit ewigen zeiten rumsteht [70]).
Hab noch nen Schami und nen Warri angedacht..mal sehen


----------



## Cathalina (19. August 2009)

Ich hab zwei 80ger, und vier Twinks:

- Unholy DK
- Holy Priest

siehe Signatur


----------



## Rygel (19. August 2009)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Wieviel Chars auf 80 habt ihr aktuell ...



ich habe drei 80er (main gespielt ab tag 1, twink 1 + 2 ab BC).



coffeebean schrieb:


> ... und gibt es Planungen noch einen weiteren auf die 80 zu bekommen ?



fest geplant nicht, nein. das passiert bei mir immer "einfach so". wenn man mit den 80ern, die man schon hat, langeweile hat twinkt man halt so lange es spaß macht. hat man genug davon, oder erscheint neuer content gehts mit dem main weiter, bei langeweile wieder twinken, usw. irgendwann hat man halt die nächste klasse auf dem max-level.

raiden gehe ich nur mit meinem main als DD.


----------



## meerp (19. August 2009)

3 80ger
Hexenmeister
Schurke
und Ms-Krieger
ein Paladin (74) ist noch in arbeit =)


----------



## Da Magic (19. August 2009)

hab nen mage auf 80 und nen dk, dazu nen prietser auf 77 pala 75 und schurke 73, sowie nen 70er schami und warri


----------



## Bluebarcode (19. August 2009)

Hunter
Druide
Pala

67erDk
26er Mage
25er Warri
10er Schamy
10er Priester

mal schauen ob aus denen nochmal was wird ;D


----------



## Fortan (19. August 2009)

Insgesamt 3 80er Chars. 

Nachtelf - Priester (Holy)
Mensch - Krieger (Schutz)
Draenei - Schamane (Ele)

Wollte mal wissen wie es sich eben spielt. Heilung ist nach wie vor mein Favorit aber zum Tanken hab ich auch ab und an mal lust. Und wenn der DMG nicht passt dann packe ich meinen Ele aus.


----------



## ced3i (19. August 2009)

seit sonntag 3

N811   Jäger
N811   Druide
Blut11 DK

Ein Gnom Mage is mit 61 in den Startlöchern, ebenfalls ein 60er schurke, und ein pala, welcher aber erst 31 is


----------



## Bloodsaber (19. August 2009)

Hab 1
nin Krieger und das reicht mir

alle anderen Twinks die ich hab sind nur für berufe und zum Farmen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (19. August 2009)

Also ich hab schon zu wenig Zeit für einen Char, dementsprechend auch nur einen 80er. Der bekommt dafür die ganze Aufmerksamkeit und Zuneigung.

Undead Warrior (@Sig)


----------



## Scharamo (19. August 2009)

2
Ein Elementarschamanen und ein Vergelter / Tank Paladin

noch ein 74 Magier aber da ist der schon seid ewigkeiten^^ und wird wohl auch nicht gelevelt.


----------



## Nuramon94 (19. August 2009)

Hallo,

zur Zeit habe ich 3 80ger, alle Horde, alle Tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einen Jäger (Main) einen Schamanen ("Secc-Main") sowie einen Todesritter! Bald kommt noch ein Paladin dazu, der im Moment 76 ist. Meine ganzen Chars sind alle nicht sonderlich equipped... für mehr fehlt mir wohl Zeit - und das tiefere Spielverständnis^^

Cya,

Nùramon@Norgannon


----------



## Wolfmania (19. August 2009)

1x80er (Horde) und 3x70er Allys – aber keine Lust mehr auf leveln


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (19. August 2009)

Ich habe zur Zeit leider nur einen 80er und das ist mein Paladin.

An Twinks existieren bei mir noch:

- Mage (LvL 70 [mein früherer Main])
- Schurke (LvL 65)
- Todesritter (LvL 58)
- Druide (LvL 20)
- Schamane (LvL 4 ^^)

Von den Twinks will ich auf jeden Fall noch den Mage auf 80 bringen.
Druide und Schamane wäre auch cool, wenn das leveln bis 80 net so derbe lange dauern würde :-) . Mal sehen, wann ich mir die Zeit dazu nehme. Mit meinem Paladin kann ich ja immerhin schon mal alle Rollen (Tank/Heal/Damage) übernehmen, je nachdem, was gefordert ist. Aber in seiner Hauptrolle ist er Tankadin :-) .


----------



## Angita (19. August 2009)

Hi, 

ich habe 3x 80iger Allys 
1x Ele-Schamanin - mein Liebling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1x Tank Paladin 
1x Draenei Blut DK 

und wenn ich mich mal verkrümmeln möcht hab ich noch 3 Baby-Twink, alle unter 60ig. 


Angita


----------



## Ricardo34 (19. August 2009)

3 80er = 1 alli Vergelter, 1 Horde Vergelter und einen Alli 80er t8 Verstärker Schamanen.
Sonst noch meinen 70 s4 Verstärker Schami ( der ist allerdings schon lange ausgebootet) und sonst hab ich nur noch ein paar low lev Twinks und einen bankchar.


----------



## poTTo (19. August 2009)

3 sinds an der Zahl

80 DK  < MainChar (geworden)
80 Schurke Twink (geworden)
80 Magier Twink (immer gewesen)

Und ne menge Lowietwinks zwischen 20-59, WL, Hunter, ...

>FTH<


----------



## Astrad (19. August 2009)

Zur Zeit 2.

Tauren Druide als Main
Tauren Krieger

Arbeite aber auch grade noch an einem Blutelf Magier und einem Blutelf Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Zwodrey (19. August 2009)

6 x 80er (Schami, Pala, Krieger, Dk, Jäger, Hexe) Main is Healschami.
1 x 77er (Schurke) Zieh ich aktuell auf 80.
2 x 74er (Magier, Priester) Die Beiden sind dann danach dran.
1 x 33er (Druide) Spiel ich zwischendurch hoch, mit Freundin zusammen, die auch einen Druiden auf dem Level hat.

Achja und ich LIEBE es in Nordend zu questen. Es gibt in diesem Spiel nichts was ich lieber mache. Ausser vielleicht 25er raiden mit unserem lustigen Haufen, das kann noch mithalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ansonsten.... Nordend questen rockt total!!!


----------



## Zthara (19. August 2009)

Also, einen 80er ^^ Paladin(holy,tank) b11

in arbeit eine Priesterin(immo nur shadow) auf 60

danach vllt noch mein mage, und der dk, der rest ist pvp und banktwinks


----------



## Jenny84 (19. August 2009)

3x 80iger (schurke, shami, dk) und diverse klein zwischen 20 - 60
bin gerade dabei meinen krieger zu lvl, der ist jetzt lvl 60.


----------



## McChrystal (19. August 2009)

80er Furor Krieger der die ganze Aufmerksamkeit erhält.

Daneben gibts nen kleinen Magetwink (um 30), der jedoch immer stirbt, weil ich automatisch auf jede Mobgruppe zurenne und erst zu spät merke, dass ich nen Stoffie spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1stVampire (19. August 2009)

Derzeit 2 - Krieger und Paladin

allerdings kann noch einiges folgen, sind bereits:

1 78
1 72
1 71


----------



## Kimbini (19. August 2009)

ich habe nur einen einzigen char auf level 80, weiter sollen aber folgen.


----------



## Evil_Mike (19. August 2009)

Horde:

Schamane
Druide
Paladin

Allianz:

Druide
Krieger
Priester

macht 6...
 und nach langer pause wieder am twinken, diesmal hexer...


----------



## Hexold (19. August 2009)

1 jäger.
ein (heil/tank) druide ist schon (sehr lange) in arbeit, zzt. fast level 48
konzentriere mich aber halt viel mehr auf den jäger... 
statt zu twinken farm ich ruf bei irgendwelchen komischen leuten, skill kochen hoch (inzwischen abgeschlossen ohne einen einzigen ah-kauf), angle, levele pets, versuche instanzen alleine außerdem bin ich (sehr) viel raiden


----------



## Vircotto (19. August 2009)

Ich habe nur einen 80er, und das auch ganz bewusst.
Mit der Dualskillung bietet mir mein Schamane Heiler und DD in einem.
Es ist mir wichtig, das ich den einen Char gut kenne und spielen kann, da habe ich geistig keine Ressourcen um noch eine andere Klasse zu erlernen. Ausserdem habe ich mir mit dem einen Char einen Ruf erspielt, den ich gerne genieße. Dadurch hat mein Char einen gewissen "Freundeskreis" und kann sich vor Einladungen zu Raids etc. kaum retten.
Dank des Archievementsystems habe ich da auch noch genug zu tun, bis zum nächsten Addon.

Mein "ehemaliger" Mainchar, mit dem ich WoW angefangen habe, hat jetzt mit 70 seinen levelstop bekommen. Zwar habe ich noch weitere Twinks, die bleiben aber auf lvl19 bzw lvl29 fürs BG.


----------



## Paronas (19. August 2009)

Aktuell 7 80er Chars. Hunter, Mage, DK, Krieger, Krieger (jau hab 2), Laserhuhn, Vergelter. 3 weitere folgen, ein Hexer auf 73, ein Shadow auf 71 und ein Schami auf 43.


----------



## Veilchen (19. August 2009)

gestern mein 1. 80er (dk) geschafft


----------



## thetaurenone (19. August 2009)

Ich hab 3 80er

pala tank, ele schami und hexenmeister

dazu einen 74er Dudu
72er Magier
72er DK


----------



## Larmina (19. August 2009)

spiele seit ca 3einhalb jahren und hab 1 80er.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Priester ist ne tolle klasse


----------



## Bummrar (19. August 2009)

...drölf!


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

2 80er = Schurke und Hexenmeister.
Twinks im Bereich zwischen 30-40, wobei ich nie die Geduld habe, die weiter zu spielen.


----------



## RuL4h (19. August 2009)

5 wie unten.....

ll
ll
ll
ll
V


----------



## lotusgirl (19. August 2009)

ich hab 2 80 er Hunter und Dk
2 62 er schurke und pala
2 54 magier und shamane
und einen pvp 39 krieger


----------



## FrAkE (19. August 2009)

Ich habe 1 80iger einen Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab ne Freundin
Und ich habe Real freunde keine nur ausmTs2
Ich hab 2 Eishockey Vereine wo ich Spiele
und geh zum fitness

und hab kein übergewicht was viele hier haben vion laute zocken


leute die sonne scheint morgen wird der heißeste Tag im Jaher geht raus schwimmen oder sonst was treiben

den überlegt euch WoW hat ihrgend wan mal ein ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. August 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> Ich habe 1 80iger einen Druiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Leute die immer auf ihr ach so vorhandenes RL pochen müssen sind meist die die keins haben....


----------



## Nexxen (19. August 2009)

1

Mein Bloodelf priest
und en paar twinks


----------



## wonder123 (19. August 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> Ich habe 1 80iger einen Druiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Easyrain (19. August 2009)

Also ich habe fünf Charktere auf Stufe 80.

80er Blutelf Paladine (erst zu WotLK erstellt und hochgelevelt (aktueller Main-/Raid-Char))
80er Untoter Magier (noch zu BC-Zeiten auf 70 gelevelt (ehemaliger Main-/Raid-Char zu BC-Zeiten))
80er Blutelf Priesterin (noch zu BC-Zeiten auf 70 gelevelt)
80er Tauren Krieger (noch zu BC-Zeiten auf 70 gelevelt)
80er Blutelf Jägerin (noch zu BC-Zeiten auf 70 gelevelt)

Außerdem:

71er Troll Schamanin (noch zu BC-Zeiten auf 70 gelevelt)
70er Tauren Druide (erst zu WotLK erstellt und hochgelevelt)
70er Blutelf Schurkin (noch zu BC-Zeiten auf 70 gelevelt)
70er Blutelf Hexerin (noch zu BC-Zeiten auf 70 gelevelt)
62er Untote Todesritterin


----------



## Dabow (19. August 2009)

2 Stück 

Einen Gnom DK 
und
einen Nachtelf Druiden


----------



## Manconi (19. August 2009)

> Ich hab 2 Eishockey Vereine wo ich Spiele


Kölner Haie !!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmzahn (19. August 2009)

einen


----------



## Stevesteel (19. August 2009)

3
Untoter Hexenmeister (Main)
Tauren Krieger
Troll Priesterin
und auf BH noch einige 70er, die aber dort bis zum Ende von WOW vor sich hin rotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roperi69 (19. August 2009)

Aktuell 4.

Habe damlas einen WL angefangen, und den liegen lassen, als der DK verfügbar war. Den habe ich als Main auf 80 gezogen, und hatte keine Lust, ihn durch Heros zu equipen. Zurück zum WL auf 80 gespielt, Lust verloren. Pala angefangen, weil ich mal Heiler ausprobieren wollte. Als DD Top, als Heal flop, ich kam damit nicht klar. 

WoW deinstalliert (naja, ich war kurz davor)


Nach 5 Tagen einen Jäger, einen Schami, einen Mage, einen Priestr und einen Dudu angefangen, verdammt, eine Klasse muss doch zu mir passen und Spaß machen....

Ich habe die Chars alle 5 Level ausgeloggt, und den nächsten gezogt. Als der Dudu 30 wurde habe ich mir gesagt, komm, noch ein Level, das ging dann bis 80 so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der DuDu war mein Char, und der Heiler meine Klasse, ich hab jetzt fast alle Heroes erfolgreich durchgeheilt, war 2 mal im 10er Raid, und das WoW Leben macht mir Spaß wie nie zuvor. 

Der Priester reizt mich wegen der entdeckten Heilleidenschaft im Moment auch, aber der levelt sich so übel zäh. Der muss auf die Erb-Brust warten. ^^

So long

Roperi


----------



## -Spellmâster- (19. August 2009)

4 Stück

1x 80 Untoten Hexer
1x 80 Blutelf Todesritter *tank*
1x 80 Blutelf Paladin *heal*
1x 80 Draenei Schamane *ele*(mein neuster char)


----------



## Fennaen (19. August 2009)

1 80er meine Blutelfe Paladin
und diverse twinkt im 70er bereich aber kB zu leveln^^


----------



## Zitronen (19. August 2009)

ich habe ein blutelf paladin level 80 ,ein taure schamane level 80 und ein schurke level 70... das macht dann.... ähm...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  = 2 level 80 char´s


----------



## Dabow (19. August 2009)

Zitronen schrieb:


> ich habe ein blutelf paladin level 80 ,ein taure schamane level 80 und ein schurke level 70... das macht dann.... ähm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



emmm, okay ????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theralk (19. August 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Nice Antwort ... Hauptsache 2 Tasten gedrückt, Post-Counter gepushed und Thread nicht gelesen ...
> 
> Solltest du das allerdings ernst meinen mit 55 80ern (!), dann wundert mich nich, warum du nur so wortkarg antworten kannst, hast ja schliesslich ordentlich zu tun
> 
> ...




made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie erinnert mich das an schwanzvergleich, aber da ich hier schonma was poste, auch was zum Thema


1. 80er.

meinen 70er pala hab ich keine lust mehr auf 90 zu bringen. dank dem fliegen ab 68 für twinks, kann er wenigstens nun auch erze farmen in nordend.

nen schurken auf 55 zum entzaubern. auch nicht geplant weiterzulvln

rest bankchars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollte eigentlich ma nen dudu hochlvln, aber ich bin dem archivment-fieber verfalen, daher werde ichs bei einem 80er vorerst belassen^^


----------



## IwanNI (19. August 2009)

Im Moment 2 -> Jäger und Krieger. Mal sehen ob ich nun mit den Accountgebundenen Sachen noch nen dritten hochziehe.


----------



## Bernhard_Österreich (20. August 2009)

also ich habe im moment 

DK (TANK/DD)
Schamy (Enhancer/Healer)
Hexer (nur fix auf 80 gelevelt)
Druide (BAUM/Eule)
Krieger (nur fix auf 80 gelevelt)
Jäger aber erst 69
Magier 74
Pala 75
Schurke 44
Priester fix auf 80 gelevelt und paar heros als dd

und hoffentlich alle vor dem nächsten addon auf 80^^ 
ich spiele seit fast 3 jahren


----------



## domes (20. August 2009)

Ich hab vor einer ganzen Weile alle 10 auf 80 gebracht - im Moment spiele ich allerdings eher wenig. Auch wenn schon mehrfach gesagt: das lvln ist eigentlich der kleinste Zeitaufwand bei dem ganzen und es wird immer weniger zeit benötigt.


----------



## neo1986 (20. August 2009)

0


----------



## Starfros (20. August 2009)

DLo schrieb:


> und es kommt auch ncoh dazu, dass es nur 50 cahrs auf einem acc gibbet....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



50 Chars auf einem Acc stimmt !


aber schon mal überlehgt das er zwei Acc. haben könnte ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Ich selbst habe eine 80er Hexe , 80er Schurke , 80er DK , 80 Krieger , 80er Pala , 74er Priester . Damit habe ich alle Berufe abgedeckt


----------



## Karius (20. August 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Twinken aufgegeben ...
> 
> Nur noch meinen heissgeliebten Gnom-Schurken, mehr hab ich nich
> 
> ...



Das hat Stil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (20. August 2009)

ich habe nur einen Char auf 80 und einen auf 10, um Bankgeschäfte zu erledigen. Noch irgend einen Char mehr auf 80 zu bringen, bei den blöden Questen,
halte ich für völlig sinnfreie Zeitverschwendung. Wobei ich schon genug Zeit mit dem Einen vernichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> ich habe nur einen Char auf 80 und einen auf 10, um Bankgeschäfte zu erledigen. Noch irgend einen Char mehr auf 80 zu bringen, bei den blöden Questen,
> halte ich für völlig sinnfreie Zeitverschwendung. Wobei ich schon genug Zeit mit dem Einen vernichte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




alles eine Frage des könnens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur zeit habe ich 3 auf dem ersten acc auf 80

Nachtelf dudu
Untoder Hexer
Untoder DK

Beim 2 Acc sind alle 70 aber mir fehlte dann die lust für ihn noch eine erweiterung zukaufen
Troll Hunter
Tauren Schami
Ork Schurke


----------



## Gartarus (20. August 2009)

1


----------



## Bigfeet (20. August 2009)

7 zur zeit
es folgen 
schamanin derzeit 78
dk                       70
und Paladin          64


----------



## evergrace (20. August 2009)

so ich denke mal dass ich noch diese woche lvl 80 erreichen werde (atm lvl 75)
da dass mein main ist, habe ich ka was ich dann als erstes machen sollte?
Sollte ich dann hero instanzen gehen bis ich gutes equip habe? und dann erst in raids?


----------



## xx-elf (20. August 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> so ich denke mal dass ich noch diese woche lvl 80 erreichen werde (atm lvl 75)
> da dass mein main ist, habe ich ka was ich dann als erstes machen sollte?
> Sollte ich dann hero instanzen gehen bis ich gutes equip habe? und dann erst in raids?



Einfach Heros und die neue instanz PdC (Prüfung des Champions), erstmal auf normal und dann später auch auf Heroisch abfarmen, da bekommst du Items auf Raidlv.

Durch die Marken dann T 8,5 kaufen und tata, schon haste nen char mit noch ein paar grünen items und T8,5.

Blizzard sei danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (20. August 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Einfach Heros und die neue instanz PdC (Prüfung des Champions), erstmal auf normal und dann später auch auf Heroisch abfarmen, da bekommst du Items auf Raidlv.
> 
> Durch die Marken dann T 8,5 kaufen und tata, schon haste nen char mit noch ein paar grünen items und T8,5.
> 
> ...


dumme frage aber wielange dauert das ungefähr bis ich alle marken habe für t8.5?


----------



## Würmchen (20. August 2009)

vor nordend hatte ich 11 auf 70 (2 acc's) auf der ally seite, nun habe ich 4 80er auf Horde seite und 5. ist in arbeit

will ja wieder beruflich autonom werden


----------



## Bif (20. August 2009)

Ich hab einen auf 80. Langbaarrt, der Zwergen-Krieger, bietet seine Dienste als Blechbüchse und 2xZweihandschwinger an :-) Macht viel Spass den zu spielen und immer was dazu zu lernen. Find ich besser als endlos zu twinken. Ich hab zwar mit einer Nachtelfendruidin angefangen, aber die hängt wie Ihre Menschen-Magierkollegin auf ca. Level 30 und dienen momentan als overskilled Bankchar :-) DK hab ich auf Stufe 57 wieder gelöscht und bin zurück nach Eisenschmiede.

Übergroße Höhlenbauten und Waffen und auch behaarte Frauen forever!


----------



## Jenny84 (20. August 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> Ich habe 1 80iger einen Druiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


uhh stell dir vor hab auch nen freund
ich hab auch reale freunde
ich hab 2 pferde die sehr viel zeit in anspruch nehmen
ich hab arbeit
und ich hab 3 80iger chars + mehrere twinks um die lvl 30!

was sagst du nun?
Schubladendenken ist nicht gut^^


----------



## Wikingerjack (20. August 2009)

nen dk und schami.
Und ich überleg grade, was ich noch machen kann und schwanke zwischen Dudu und Schurke.


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (20. August 2009)

also derzeit sind es 2 80iger Schami und einen Krieger,
derzeit bin ich dabei einen Schurken auf 80ig zu leveln(derzeit LV58) und einen DK hab ich neben bei immer wieder mitgelevelt und ist nun LV 72;


----------



## gdogg (20. August 2009)

Ich habe 3 80er
Gnom Rouge
Zwerg Paladin
Nachtelf Hunter

Der Rouge und Pala sind derzeit meine Bankchars habe keinen bock mit denen zu spielen :-( sagen wirs mal so die vergammeln :-)


----------



## Xabien (20. August 2009)

Ich habe 2 80er ( Mage und Priester).

Den Priester weil ich es liebe zu heilen und weil man da fast immer nen Platz findet.

Den Mage um dmg zu fahren.

Angespielt habe ich aber eigentlich alle Chars mal bis ca. 10-15. 

Und genau da liegt mein Problem. Habe nun einfach den Schami für mich entdeckt. Und nun muss ich den ganzen Level-Mist machen während alle anderen durch Ulduar und die neuen Inis laufen.
Eigentlich fehlt mir die Zeit als Casual...aber irgendwann kann ich auch wieder in eine Hero ;=)

Und wenn das Addon kommen sollte, dann wird auch wahrscheinlich nur der Schami über 80 gezogen...


----------



## Mindadar (20. August 2009)

ich hatte 3 ...nen jäger, dk und hexer aber alle gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nun folgt ein dudu der nach dem er alles durchhat auch gelöscht wird


----------



## Traklar (20. August 2009)

Ich hab 3 bei der Allianz und 2 bei der Horde, sowie einige die zwischen 70 und 80 sind. Und dann noch ganz viele die 20-60 sind. Aber das wolltest du ja nicht wissen.


----------



## Bodog (20. August 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ich hatte 3 ...nen jäger, dk und hexer aber alle gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat das dann einen Sinn? oder fühlt man sich dann besser?


----------



## Crift (20. August 2009)

Hab 5 nen Hexer, Priester, Pala, Schamane und nen Dk, dann Noch Magier auf 72, Jäger auf 72 Krieger auf 70 und nen Dudu auf 71 der als nächstes 80 werden sollte^^


----------



## Mindadar (20. August 2009)

ZITAT(Mindadar @ 20.08.2009, 11:54) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ich hatte 3 ...nen jäger, dk und hexer aber alle gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nun folgt ein dudu der nach dem er alles durchhat auch gelöscht wird

Hat das dann einen Sinn? oder fühlt man sich dann besser?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja hat es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die klassen nervten nach ner zeit und man verliert die lust dran.....


----------



## xx-elf (20. August 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> dumme frage aber wielange dauert das ungefähr bis ich alle marken habe für t8.5?



bei geschätzen 20-30 marken pro tag durch heros 5 tage für kopf und brust (musst dann aber fast alle Heros machen)


----------



## Ludian (20. August 2009)

6..

Healdudu ( Taure )
Healschami ( Dreanei)
Healpala ( Blutelf )
dk ( Untot )
Hunter ( Blutelf )
Hexer ( Untot )

Mage und Warri auf 70 und werden denke ich auch bald 80

Mfg


----------



## minischaf (20. August 2009)

80 zwerg pala
64 mensch hexer
65 mensch dk

und nochn paar kleine <40 ^^


----------



## evergrace (20. August 2009)

bevor ich den lösche verkaufe ich ihn..


----------



## monkeysponkey (20. August 2009)

Ich habe einen und das reicht.Ele schami(eine Kuh) mit miesem equip...hab nur ein epic das ist doch mal selten.


----------



## Allysekos (20. August 2009)

Also ich habe 6 80ger
1 Todesritter
1 Paladin
1 Magier
1 Krieger 
1 Hexenmeister
1 Schurke
Und paar kleinere Charaktere,wie Jäger oder Priester,Stufe ca 35 Jäger und 40 Priester


----------



## orcrock (20. August 2009)

Hi, also ich hab einen 80 - Untoter Schurke (kurz bevor tbc kam ist der geboren) Äzgär
Zusätzlich einen 79 - Untote Todesritterin (existiert noch nicht so lange und ist eigendlich nur ein Funchar und ist schon ewigs auf lvl 79) Hahahässlich
Und einen 76 - Zwerg Paladin (wurde schon zu Classiczeiten erstellt) Calim
Einen 72 - Orc Schamane (mein erster Char überhaupt, hat noch einen alten PvP-Rang (Grunzer)) Grunzhor

Aber jetzt kommt das tollste^^
Ich habe mich kurz bevor wotlk kam vorgenommen auf einem Server 10 Chars (von jeder Klasse einen) auf 80 zu spielen, es gab immer wieder Momente wo ich keine Lust mehr hatte zu lvln aber ich denke schon das ich das zu ende bringen werde. Im Moment siehts so aus:
Tauren Kriegerin 50 (Name: Frim)
Tauren Druide fast 50 (49 und ca 80% ep) (Name: Loip)
Orc Schamane 50 (Name: Abrico)
Orc Hexenmeisterin 42 (Name: Melo)
Troll Jäger 50 (Name: Tollar)
Troll Priesterin 42 (Name: Moktor)
Untote Schurkin 45 (Name: Masca)
Untoter Magier 42 (Name: Legume)
Blutelfe Paladin 50 (Name: Andash)
Blutelf Todesritter (Wird erstellt sobald alle auf Stufe 58 sind) (Name: noch unbekannt^^)

Mit freundlichen Grüsse
Euer Suchti der keine Freunde hat^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (20. August 2009)

Ich habe 4. Meinen Druiden <3 , einen Krieger, einen DK und einen schurken. Dazu kommt noch bald ein Priestert (atm 75) ein Hunter (atm 73) und ein schami (atm 67) ich liebe twinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinkerballa (20. August 2009)

ich hab nen 80 warlock,den ich über alles liebe^^ und nen pala der aufm besten weg ist (lv75) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greg09 (20. August 2009)

Blutelf Todesritter (Wird erstellt sobald alle auf Stufe 58 sind) (Name: noch unbekannt^^)

Mit freundlichen Grüsse
Euer Suchti der keine Freunde hat^^


Bitte mach mir den gefallen und mach dir keinen Blutelf-DK^^


----------



## kleinelady27 (20. August 2009)

monkeysponkey schrieb:


> Ich habe einen und das reicht.Ele schami(eine Kuh) mit miesem equip...hab nur ein epic das ist doch mal selten.




Na, da wirds doch mal Zeit, daß sich jemand neben dir einreiht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau einen 80er, Nachtelfe-DK, zum questen klasse, Spielspaß auch nicht sooo schlecht...
Und genau ein episches Teil - meine Waffe. Der Rest ist blau.

Meine Hexe ist 72, meine Jägerin 71, beide aus BC-Zeiten.
Viel weiter werden sie wohl auch nicht kommen, ich kann nämlich Nordend mal überhaupt nicht leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das spiegelt sich dann auch in der Spielzeit wieder, im Vergleich zu BC sehr sehr wenig^^


----------



## Novelan (20. August 2009)

Meinen Blutelf-Schurken. Der Einzige Char, der mich nicht gelangweilit hat um den 20er Bereich. Hab's noch mit 'nem Mage und 'nem Pala versucht, aber zu langweilig...


----------



## orcrock (20. August 2009)

Greg09 schrieb:


> Blutelf Todesritter (Wird erstellt sobald alle auf Stufe 58 sind) (Name: noch unbekannt^^)
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüsse
> Euer Suchti der keine Freunde hat^^
> ...




^^ villeicht isses dir aufgefallen...ich habe von jeder Rasse einen männlichen und einen weiblichen char^^
und da der männliche b11 noch fehlt muss er leider dk spielen^^
ich hasse b11en aig auch (für mich sind alls b11en gamer allis^^)
aber da ich dk ne scheiss klasse findeisses mir eig egal ob das jetzt en b11 ist oder nicht


----------



## Zurrak (20. August 2009)

1 OES


----------



## Hizun (20. August 2009)

ich hab auch nur einen 80iger aber der is relativ gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlech (20. August 2009)

1x 80er Mage (Mensch) zum braten
1x 80er DK (Draenei) zum kloppen 

und einen völlig unbeachten vereinsamten 

56er Schurken bei dem ich keine Zeit habe Ihn zu spielen


----------



## Scørpius86 (24. August 2009)

Ich habe zur Zeit nur einen Char auf LV80: Meinen Hexenmeister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab es mit Twinks nicht so, und hab den DK auf meinem Account meiner Verlobten geschenkt. Da Sie erst vor einigen Monaten mit WoW angefangen hat, muss ich noch etwas warten, bis ich den DK auf ihren Acc (bzw unseren 2ten Account) bekomme... Dafür muss sie ihre Magierin erstmal hochleveln *g*.
Leider war unser Internetprovider bis jetzt nicht in der Lage den Anschluss kurz nach unseren Umzug zu verlegen (Das war Ende MAI !!!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mobmap (24. August 2009)

80er habe ich derzeit 2 einen Schamanen und einen Schurken aber dann noch 4 chars die auch bald 80 erreichen^^
ich raide derzeit kaum und lvl nur daher


----------



## Tontaube (24. August 2009)

Momentan einen 80er DK, inkl. Reiten 300 (mein erster nach WotlK)
Zwischendurch hat mein Krieger es auf 76 geschafft und liegt jetzt auf Eis.
Danach habe ich meinen Pala gelevelt, mit Dualspec ausgestattet, und für alle 3 Talentbäume Equip gesammelt. Reiten 300 hat er auch.

Dummerweise habe ich jetzt keine Lust mehr die anderen Chars (Druide 71, Magier 72, der o.g. Krieger) zu leveln da ich im Pala alles habe was mir momentan gefällt.

Schade ist es allerdings für den Magier und Krieger da beide auch Reiten 300 haben und ich mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen kann, die beiden zu spielen.


----------



## Dranke (24. August 2009)

Ich habe 2:
1 Druide(main) und 1 DK Frisch 80
EIn 48er jäger is in arbeit und mein 58er schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelenor (24. August 2009)

4
=> Gnom Mage lvl 80^^
=> Mensch DK 
=> Mensch Paladin
=> Nachtelf Jäger
=> Und eiin Krieger ist grad auf dem Weg zu level 80  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und sonst unzählige Twinks zwischen lvl 20 - 60^^


----------



## Drekras (24. August 2009)

Ich hab leider nur 1 auf 80... aber den mag ich ^^


----------



## iomega1 (24. August 2009)

Ich reihe mich mal ein in die die 1 80er haben.

Spiel zwar schon seit Ewigkeiten (Classic) aber liegt wohl am Berufsleben und Familie das man da nicht mehr hat.

Ist eh nur ein Ausgleich einmal den Stress bisschen zu vergessen mehr nicht.
Dafür wird aber wenn es möglich ist an dem schon gut gearbeitet und gut ausgestattet ... im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten halt.


----------



## NoxActor (24. August 2009)

Ich reihe mich auch mal bei den ein 80er Chars ein. =)
Und zwar nen Ele den ich über alles liebe. 

Aber bin grad an einem Krieger.

Noch lvl 30ig, aber gibts erst seit 3-4 tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Nox


----------



## Rexo (24. August 2009)

_Hab nur 80ger mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr nich^^_


----------



## mommel (24. August 2009)

Atm 8
Der Reihe nach:
Horde:
Druide, Hunter, DK, Pala, WL, Priest, Schamie, Warri
Es warten aber noch mein 65er Mage und meine 2 60er  Schurken auf Progress.

Alli:
keiner
Es warten aber noch der 71er WL, 61 Priest und 55er Hunter, obwohl dank der Fraktionsänderungsgeschichte werd ich die wohl sein lassen.


Und geregelt Berufsleben hab auch. Geraidet wird mim Druiden im 10er/25er/Hardmode Content mit den anderen nur je nach Lust. Aber das beste ist, die Sonne kenne ich auch und nicht nur vom Hörensagen.


----------



## ruxon (24. August 2009)

Also ich habe  8 80ger


Alli:   1 Todesritter 1 Paladin 1 Magier 1 Hexenmeister 1 Schurke 1 Druide 1 Priester 1 Jäger


        1 Krieger  75  1 Schamane 72


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. August 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> bevor ich den lösche verkaufe ich ihn..




Siehste mal bevor ich meinen Account jemals verkaufen würde würde ich meine Charaktere lieber löschen , ganz speziell meinen Schami

btt: Ich hab mittlerweile auch drei 80

Heal Schami (Ele Duaspec)

Blutelf Jäger 

und mein neuster Liebling, mein Trolltank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (24. August 2009)

Magier
DK (Tank/DD)
Paladin (HEALPVE / HEAL PVP)
Jäger

In Arbeit:

Druide (HealPVP/Eule) (lvl 68)
Schamane (59)


Normalerweise reicht mir ne Woche (abends) um einen Char auf 80 zu bringen, aber durch die neuen Marken und Raids, schaffe ich das einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Spliffmaster (24. August 2009)

atm 3 80er

mein mage > all !
nen feraldruide > eigentlich farmchar.......aber macht saufun beim raiden ^^
und mein alten Classic/BC Mainchar > hunter > schon seit 3/4 jahr net mehr angerührt...aber irgendwie doch wieder lust drauf bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scørpius86 (24. August 2009)

> Ich hab leider nur 1 auf 80... aber den mag ich ^^


Warum leider? Bei mir ist es auch so, das ich seid Jahren (fast) alle Zeit im Spiel in meinen Hexer stecke... Und ich mag ihn sehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayzu (24. August 2009)

6 x 80er , siebte in Arbeit!

Allein wenn ich dran denke wieviel Zeit ich in das Game gesteckt habe, kommen mir die Tränen.

Werd wohl wechseln zu Aion.


----------



## Dakia (24. August 2009)

4 Stück

Blutelf Paladina
Tauren Drui
Undead Hexenmeisterin
Ork DK

und einen ganzen Schwung 70er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (24. August 2009)

Einmal meinen Paladin (Holy / Retri) <3   5500 Erfolgspunkte atm (ja, ich sammel die wirklich)

Und meine Elfendruidin (Baum / Moonkin)


----------



## djmayman (24. August 2009)

orc krieger
b11 hexe
b11 hunter


----------



## Jul1en (24. August 2009)

Einen :O

Ein Taure Dudu und demnächst kommt noch ein Taure Warri dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tauren <3 




Mfg

Julien


----------



## Lord Arresh (24. August 2009)

îch hab nur meinen 80er heal pala mehr brauch ich net. hab mal nen twink versucht ^^ aber der dämert irgendwo herum


----------



## CaptainZer0 (24. August 2009)

2 80er : Mage und Rogue (beide Blutelfen!!!!)

und levele grade aktiv einen 63 Mensch Prot-Paladin hoch


----------



## krutoi (24. August 2009)

2 meinen schurken und meinen dk der eigentlich mal tank werden sollte, aber das ist nichts für mich. ich hatte immer vor meinen 70er priester noch auf 80 zu bringen aber das wird wohl auch nichts, da ich im moment eigentlich nurnoch einmal die woche online bin und das meist nur für einpaar minuten. ^^


----------



## Drop-Dead (24. August 2009)

2 chars ^^ mage (frostfire) und pala (pve holy / pvp retri) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch einiges zwischen 30 und 70


----------



## Gorgor (24. August 2009)

Jäger mainchar
Krieger weil ich den kampf auch mal aus einer andren sicht erleben wollte
Todesritter um nen weiteren 80er zu haben, ansonsten kann ich den nicht spielen
Priester weil ich mal ne zauberklasse spielen wollte
Paladin weil ich auch mal ne overpowerte klasse spielen wollte
2. Jäger um bei der andren fraktion mal mit mischen zu können

habe vor mit dem nächsten addon ein worgen-dudu hoch zu spielen weil dudus und worgen eben cool sind
was ich als letztes oder gar nicht hoch spielen würde ist hexer weil das leveln mit denen zu umständlich ist


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (24. August 2009)

Rikayne schrieb:


> Also ich habe erst einen auf 80, meine Draenei Paladine ^^
> 
> Ich hab auch vor weiter hoch zu leveln, nur ist bei mir im 30er bereicht immer so das problem, dass ich die lust am Char verliere...darum hats bisher auch erst ein Char überlebt
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist das problem auch (Tipp: zygor kann dir helfen aber ohne geld auszugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr sag ich auch nicht)

Aber zum Tema ich hab 3 80iger nen rouge,DK und nen ele bin gerade an nem pala an der 52 ist


----------



## Ademos14 (24. August 2009)

Ein Chara, und das reicht völlig...ER erfüllt alle meine Wünsche...(^^...)

Tolle Rüstungen, tolle waffen und es macht Spaß, ihn zu spielen... Wieso einen anderen Chara machen?


----------



## Sausage (24. August 2009)

Zwei: mein Schurken (Main) und nen Schami-Twink (siehe Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Den Schurken zock ich schon, seit ich angefangen habe und mit dem Schami wollte ich des ganze mal aus Heilersicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und einen 65er-Blutelf-Hexer hab ich auch noch in Arbeit.. DD-Castersicht fehlt ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (24. August 2009)

Ich habe nur einen lvl 75 dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (24. August 2009)

Viele 80ger sind sinnlos,hauptsache 1ner Raidet beste raids,oder macht arena auf 3K 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (24. August 2009)

SCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHWAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNZZZZZVVVVVEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRGGGGGGG
GGLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHH!



Soviel dazu.

ich schwänzel auch mal ein bisschen mit: Ich habe einen 80iger mit t9 + 2,2k wertung


----------



## normansky (24. August 2009)

17 Seiten für so einen Käse... kann doch nicht sein, dass hier nur Kiddys on sind?


----------



## mouze555 (24. August 2009)

2 hab ich bis jetzt auf 80.

Einen Vergelter Pala und eine Feral Druidin.
Trotz 2 80ern gurk ich dauernd mit unter 500 Gold rum und krieg nichtmal genug Geld für einmal epic fliegen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halandor (24. August 2009)

n811 hunter
human pala 
human rouge
n811 Dk


----------



## Ameisenbob (24. August 2009)

Ich habe einen einzigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ----> Mensch Schurke t7 handschuhe und unter 1000er arena Rating! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der reicht aber voll und ganz mein ganzes Geld zu verschleudern,
so dass ich eig. immer pleite bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MO-Virus (24. August 2009)

Nachtelf Druide

Draenei Paladin

Orc Schamane

Tauren Schamane

Tauren Todesritter

Untoter Schurke


----------



## Tristam (24. August 2009)

Momentan nur einen, bald zwei.


----------



## Captain Hero (27. August 2009)

Nur 1 ! 
Aber der ist wenigstens einigermaßen gut aufgemotzt ^^


----------



## High-Ender (27. August 2009)

4 chars 
1 Jäger & 1 Priester mit beiden raide ich
1 Paladin zum inzen tanken
und 1 DK für KK

, aber auch keine Lust mehr jemals noch einen hochzuleveln.

mfg


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (27. August 2009)

Ich habe obwohl ich bald 3 Jahre spiele nicht einen über 70... liegt aber auch daran das ich darauf keinen Wert lege.
Ich finde mit dem ganzen geraide und wat weis ich wird übertrieben... lieber ein paar chars haben die man gerne spielt und fertig... da brauch ich keine Wochen voller Raids.


----------



## Belsina5 (27. August 2009)

zurzeit 4
magier, druide,jäger, hexenmeister
mein gnom schurke ist vor kurzem level 71 gewurden


----------



## jolk (27. August 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> SCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHWAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNZZZZZVVVVVEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRGGGGGGG
> GGLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHH!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ganz deiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (musste ich einfach posen ^^)

also ich habe einen 78 (damit ich nicht total geflamed werde) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blumenbrand (27. August 2009)

Na dann will ich auchmal

Also derweilen hab ich 6 schamanen auf 80, nen Krieger und nen hunter

Jetzt kommen noch 5 druiden für pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (27. August 2009)

mouze555 schrieb:


> 2 hab ich bis jetzt auf 80.
> 
> Einen Vergelter Pala und eine Feral Druidin.
> Trotz 2 80ern gurk ich dauernd mit unter 500 Gold rum und krieg nichtmal genug Geld für einmal epic fliegen zusammen
> ...


Kenn ich xD Wenn man nicht explizit farmt und geld spart etc. kommt man da auch net so leicht raus


----------



## Meeragus (27. August 2009)

80er momentan 3 (Hunter, Schurke, DK)

in Arbeit sind Priester (70), Hexer (60), und mein kleinster der Schami (34)...kann nicht ausschließen das irgendwann nochn Dudu oder Mage dazu kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totelius (27. August 2009)

Ich habe im Moment 5 80er,Untoter Schurke,Tauren Schamane,Tauren Todesritter,Gnom Todesritter und Gnom Krieger
Im Moment Level ich noch einen Pala hoch =)


----------



## Pörfekt (27. August 2009)

Huhu hab 5 80er

80er Priest (epic mount)
80er Krieger (epic mount)
80er Hunter (epic mount)
80er Hexer (epic mount)
80er Paladin (epic mount)

sonst noch nen 70 Mage 56 Schami und 30er Druide welcher atm gelvlt wird
die tausenden von 1-30 twinks mal ausgelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigsteven (27. August 2009)

Habe 2 Chars auf 80.

1 x Krieger als DD / Tank (mit dem geh ich gern in 5er hero inis, mache quests und dailys)

1 x Schamane als DD / Heiler (mein Main Char für Raids)

1 Todesritter ist auf 73, wird vielleicht noch 80

1 Hexer ist auf 70 und auf einem anderen Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann noch 4 Twinks von level 5 bis 34, aber die bleiben auch da.


----------



## Müllermilch (27. August 2009)

18 ^^ auf zwei Servern jeweils 9....jede Klasse ausser DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grubsi (27. August 2009)

mouze555 schrieb:


> 2 hab ich bis jetzt auf 80.
> 
> Einen Vergelter Pala und eine Feral Druidin.
> Trotz 2 80ern gurk ich dauernd mit unter 500 Gold rum und krieg nichtmal genug Geld für einmal epic fliegen zusammen
> ...


hehe kenn ich x-D bei mir auch der fall.

nur hab ich dk(tank/dd) und hexer(dd).

und im mom will ich meinen druiden auf 80 zockn, is zZ lvl 56.


----------



## Raz0rblador (27. August 2009)

Ich hab 3 80er
1. Mensch Schurkin (main) Schurke (ich glaub sogar bester Alli Schurke(vom EQ her) auf Mannoroth *angeb* xD)
2. Mensch Magier
3. Schamanin   Rasse könnt ihr euch wohl denken da ich Alianz spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emen (27. August 2009)

2 80er

Main nen Schurke und Twink nen Priester nen Drui und nen Pala hab ich noch auf 70


----------



## Sins=Gnom (27. August 2009)

EInen und zwar Gnom mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hab auch keine zeit fürn 2. nurnochn n orc hexer auf 50 gammelt^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. August 2009)

1x Menschen mage 80

1x zwergen dk 80


----------



## BlenD (28. August 2009)

Also immo. hab ich 6 80er , DK-Dudu-Mage-WL-Rogue-Pala
 Gerade dabei nen Priester zum leveln (73) und sonst gammelt nnoch n 70 Warri+ 73 HUnter iwo in ner Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (28. August 2009)

Shadowpriest (nur zum raiden)

Pala (raid und PvP)

Hunter

Schurke 

DK


----------



## Groshmak (28. August 2009)

Ich hab einen 80er UD Warlock.
Noch zwei weitere Chars knapp über 60
einen über 40 usw.

Das ich keine Lust zum Lvln hab liegt wohl an meinem Laptop. 3 Frames beim Questen-.-


----------



## Imna (28. August 2009)

ich hab 3 80er

Warlock (der steht nur doof rum^^)

Holy Priest (Main)

und mein neuer liebling mein

ele Schami


----------



## michael92 (28. August 2009)

Ich habve im moment einen 80 Krieger.
Ich wüsste auch nicht warum ich einen Neuen 80 machen soll bin mit meinem Krieger rundum zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutez04 (28. August 2009)

Mupflu schrieb:


> Ich twinke zuviel und spiele mit diesem Account auch erst seit gut 2 1/2 Monaten, daher habe ich erst einen Char auf 72 und 3 auf 60+. Der Rest bewegt sich zwischen Level 20 und 60... doch jetzt habe ich vor, erstmal meinen Druiden auf 80 zu bringen (der 72er), da ich mir alle Klassen relativ gut angesehen habe, um zu wissen, was mir am besten gefällt.
> Ob ich dann noch die anderen 60er irgendwann hochlevel, hängt einfach von meiner freien Zeit ab... (obwohl ich als Zivi wohl relativ viel davon habe... je nach Tag unter der Woche bis zu 5 Stunden Zeit...)



Haste keinen anderen Hobby oder Freunde ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (28. August 2009)

2 ein Nachtelf hunter und ein Nachtelf schurke<3


----------



## Millencolin (28. August 2009)

4
Mage
Pala
Rogue
Priest

einer aus meiner gilde hat 8  80er


----------



## DrDre (28. August 2009)

Hi,
ich habe 2 x 80er, ein Heal Pala und ein Tank Krieger.

Noch dazu hab ich nen 76 Jäger, nen 74 Druide, 70er Hexer, 70er Priest und 60er Shamy.


----------



## Xanostra (19. März 2010)

Ich habe einen Dk und einen schamy auf 80 habe aber noch ein hexer und ein krieger in plannung weiss aber noch nicht weiie das klappen soll mit raiden.


----------



## Littletall (19. März 2010)

Ich habe drei Charaktere auf 80 gelevelt, spiele aber nur zwei aktiv (der dritte ist ein RP-Char und wurde nur hochgelevelt, um alle Möglichkeiten zu haben).


----------



## Rootii (19. März 2010)

5

Warri
Dudu
Mage
Schurke
Hunter


----------



## failrage (19. März 2010)

3 80er

1x UD Warlock 
1x BE DK
1x BE Rogue

Der Warlock ist allerdings inaktiv, weil ich es verpennt habe die alten BC-Sachen durch Inidrops zu ersetzen und das EQ nun nicht mal für heros ausreicht ^^


----------



## Nerolon (19. März 2010)

ich hab einen zwerg hunter (MAIN) , dann noch einen Schurke (wird aber von mir ungern gespielt und hat low equip), und mein pala tank mit den ich in 3 tagen full t9 geschaft habe xD (täglich 3-4 std zocken wenn ich von der arbeit komme)


----------



## Tinthoron (19. März 2010)

Moinsen zusammen

Im Moment habe ich 4 80er, einen Nachtelfen Jäger, Draenei Krieger, Zwerg DK und Mensch Paladina. Die nächsten werden ein Gnom Magier (75),
 Zwerg Schurke (76) und Draenei Schamanin (72) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das so ne Twinksucht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greezes 'nd Peace


----------



## Stroog (19. März 2010)

5 ---> Draenei Tank Pala , Mensch Hexer, Nachelf Jäger, Draenei Holypriester, Dreanei Magierin (mein main)


----------



## Kafka (19. März 2010)

3 

Orc Schami (Ele/Heal)

Orc DK (Pve DD/PvP Frost)

Troll Mage (Feuer, weils einfach mehr fun macht als Arkan und gross Raiden gehe ich mit den eh nicht)

geplant ist erst mit Cata wieder was und zwar ein Goblin Schurke (Erbstücke liegen schon in der Bank mit +15 beweglichkeit und Kreuzfahrer auf den Marken und 1k Dolchen). Und jeh nach dem wie mir die Goblins gefallen vll noch ein Hexenmeister. 

Ich twinke nicht viel, aber wenn dann richtig und auch nur mit Klassen mit denen ich auch gut umgehen kann (was sich bei den Schurken erst zeigen wird, da es mein Erster wird. ^^)


----------



## Alirev (19. März 2010)

mein 80er schattenpriester seit wow classic. sonst nur twinks um die lvl20


----------



## noruas (19. März 2010)

6 eben (Hexenmeister, Priesterin, Magier, Jägerin, Druidin, Todesritter)

Dazu kommen bis Cataclysm noch nen Paladin und nen Schamane. Eben LvL 69 und 66.


----------



## Nershul (19. März 2010)

Aktuell sind es 5:

Undead Mage (Arkan)
Troll Warri (Tank/MS)
*Undead Priesterin (Holy/Shadow) - Mainchar*
Tauren Druide (Tank/Heal)
Tauren Schami (Verstärker/Heal)

In Planung sind im Moment noch:

Undead Schurkin (Level77 und bald Level80 hoffe ich)
Orc Hunter (Level71, spiel ich sicher auch nochmal hoch)


Zukünftig hät ich gerne auch noch nen Warlock, aber das wird wohl vorm Addon nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akusai (19. März 2010)

N11-MM-Jäger
Draen-Verstärkerin
Draen-DK
Rindereule
Blutölf-Paladina

Sind 5 oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snuffy (19. März 2010)

80er habe ich 

DK Main (DD/Tank)
Pala 	(Tank/DD)
Schamie ( Heal)
Priest 	( Heal)
Hunter 	(MM)

75 Hexer ( 0 skill^^)
79 Dudu (Heal/tank)
78 Mage (Frost)

wenn die 3 auf 80 sind reicht das auch, die 2 die überbleiben ist bankchar^^ da ich nur auf ein server spiele


----------



## Intra (19. März 2010)

10 80er

Jede Klasse einmal.

Wobei einige Chars nur auf 80 gelevelt wurden und dann nie wieder gespielt wurden und nur als Bankchar und oder Beruftwink genutzt werden.
Aktiv spiele ich von den Twinks 5 Stück.

Def Krieger als Main.
Verstärker Schami.
Schutz Paladin.
Hexenmeister.
Todesritter.

Wenn mir langweilig wird, zocke ich zur Zeit noch einen Vergelter Pala auf der anderen Fraktionsseite hoch.


----------



## Trixan (19. März 2010)

im mom sind es 7 80, alle mit dualskillung auser der pala der hat sogar 3 komplette equips.
pala 
krieger 
jäger
priester
magier
schamane
dk

im mom arbeit ich am dudu der ist gestern 70 geworden
mein schurke hingegen gammelt schon seit ewigkeiten auf 71 rum 

sobald die 2 auch 80 sind werd ich mir eine hexe auch noch hochzocken.


----------



## Adnuf (19. März 2010)

80er Zwerg Krieger ( Tank / MS) <<< Main Char 
80er Mensch Schurke ( Kampf )

In Arbeit :

 	-> Draenei Hunter Lv 65
 	-> Mensch Paladin Lv 64 ( Heal)


----------



## Rot (19. März 2010)

Ich hab momentan 2 80er und der 78er wird am wochenende auch 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(80er = Ud-Mage, B11 DK und 78er B11 Pala)


----------



## Gothicplayer (19. März 2010)

also ich hab bisher 5... schurken, priester, warri, dk und mage, 
plane aber, jede klasse mal auf 80 zu spielen, bringt dir dann einiges, wenn du in ner grp als dd den anderen tipps geben kannst, um ihnen die arbeit zu erleichtern


----------



## Black-Death (19. März 2010)

Zur Zeit sind es 4

Hexer
Priester
DK
Schurke


----------



## phaatom (19. März 2010)

ich hab 5 80er^^ 6ter is in arbeit


----------



## Redfinn (19. März 2010)

4 Chars auf Level 80

- Mensch Hexenmeister (Main)
- Mensch Paladin
- Mensch Todesritter
- Mensch Schurke

und alle meine Chars haben eins gemeinsam -> sie sind Damage Dealer in jeder skillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deshalb kommt von mir auch nie die Frage kann ich das für second Equip haben ! 
Krieg jedoch regelmässig zustände wenn die anderen Hybridklassen einem die items wegwürfeln für second ohne zu fragen !!!
Oder die tollen second tanks die sich anmelden um schnell in eine Gruppe zu kommen und einem die repkosten in die höhe treiben.


----------



## Tazmal (19. März 2010)

Hatte viel langeweile, der char ist schon 5 jahre alt.

Bin atm bei 4 80ern, mehr wirds nicht werden. das lvln ist mir fast zu fad.

Es geht viel zu schnell und man hat viel zu schnell sein "gutes" equip.

Der Druide ist gradmal 1 1/2 Playedwochen 80.

Mybuffed hilft weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (19. März 2010)

*Mensch Krieger Main *
Draenei priesterin sozusagen main da sie immer als heal missbraucht wird^^
Mensch Dk mein kleiner Tank^^
Draenei Mage die keksmaschine vom Dienst^^

die werden aktiv zum farmen und raiden genutzt^^

Dann wären da noch mein 

Tauren Dudu der nun schon 1 jahr nicht mehr gespielt wurde
Weiblicher belfen Pala^^ die arme muss eigendlich schon immer hoffen das sie gelevelt wird hats aber auch auf 80 gepackt^^

in arbeit

Troll schami lvl 17
N811 hunter lvl 51^^

und ja ich hab andre hobbys und sogar nen job xD


----------



## Totemkrieger (19. März 2010)

vor ein paar Wochen hat mein 5. Char die Maximalstufe erreicht,aber irgendwie reichts jetzt mit den trillionen Twinks ^^

Zwergen Jäger>80
Menschen Paladin>80
Nachtelfen Kriegerin>80
Dreanei Schamane>80
Orc Krieger>80

Mfg Gor


----------



## WackoJacko (19. März 2010)

habe imo 2 einen Katzen druide und prot warri

Mage hab ich auf Eis gelegt (71) weil der mir einfach zu anspruchslos ist.

Pala ist in arbeit imo lvl 39 und ich denke den bring ich auch hoch


----------



## Nimbe (19. März 2010)

Ich hab momentan "nur" 3 80er

tauren Druidin eule/tank (beides Icc gear) Main
tauren schami Verstärker (pdk gear)
nachtelf Todesritter (altes aber stylisches t7,5 tankgear)

IN arbeit: 
Blutelf Jägerin 65 atm
Untoter Dk 70 
Blutelf Magierein 70(arkan is übel einschläfernd^^)
und nochn paar 60er, aber die werden wohl 60 bleiben^^

naja scheißegal wieviel 80er man hat, hauptsache man hat fun^^


----------



## Chikara (19. März 2010)

4 :

Warry Tauren
Priester UD
Mage Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pala B11

mehr werden es auch net


----------



## Crawler18 (19. März 2010)

7 80er

Mensch Hexenmeister, Priester, Magier

Draenei Paladin, Schamane

Gnom Todesritter

und noch einen 76er Nachtelf Druiden

In meiner letzten Gilde war in den Raidinis einfach zu wenig los weil zu wenig Lust da hab ich mich halt mit meinen Twinks beschäftigt ^^

Leider gehen insgesamt nur 10 Chars auf einem Server =(


----------



## Knalltuet (19. März 2010)

Ich habe 1x 80er.....eine Gnom-Hexe

und bald soll ein Zweiter dazu kommen....mein 72er Zwergen-Priester mit
Dual-Spec(k) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst hab ich nur noch nen Lvl 66 DK und nen LVL 27 Druiden...
andere Klassen nur angespielt bis Lvl 14.


----------



## Agabig (19. März 2010)

4 einen n11 Hunter drainei hunter rouge pala


----------



## Shanndorano (19. März 2010)

6 Stück (Jäger, Druide, Schurke, DK, Schamane, Paladin)

und ein Mage hängt bei 79 rum


----------



## Funkydiddy (19. März 2010)

5

Schami Melee/Heal
Warri MS/Tank
Druide Tank/Heal
Hexe DD/DD
Pala Tank/PvP-Heal

und hab nen DK und nen Hunter auf 75(DK)/73(Hunter) rumhängen


----------



## Fênríz666 (19. März 2010)

Ich hab 2

Hunter und DK in arbeit ist noch ein warri (61) und ein schurke (72)


----------



## Zenni (19. März 2010)

Hab 1,5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

80er Priesterin und 80er Jäger. Wobei ich den Hunter nicht als vollwertig 80 seh, da der nach eeeeeewig langer Zeit (glaub mittlerweile 2 Monate auf 80) immernoch in Lvl-Equip rumrennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Schami (momentan Lvl 31) ist in Arbeit, aber irgendwie is Schami leveln echt mega langweilig und zieht sich übelst.......


----------



## Galadith (19. März 2010)

Hi!

Bei mir ists so:

Ich kann nur einen Char spielen, ich kann nur für einen gutes Gear farmen, ich kann nur einen gut equipen. Was soll ich mit 5 80igern die alle mit T9 rumrennen? Ich spiele 1 Char und versuche den so gut es geht zu equipen und mich mit der Klasse zu beschäftigen.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (19. März 2010)

Hab alle Heilfähigen Klassen auf 80. :>
Also 4. 
Troll Priesterin - Holy
Blutelfen Paladina - Tank
Tauren Druide - Tank
Troll Schamanin - Verstärker

Meine untote Magierin ist noch 70, aber kA ob die jemals weiterkommen wird.


----------



## Manticorê (19. März 2010)

ich hab 5 80er 

Ud Krieger - dd
B11 Dk - dd
N11 Druide - heal/dd
Draenei Pala - heal/tank
Mensch Mage - pvp

ein N11 schurke is in arbeit (lev64)

nun ja leveln ist mitlerweile zu einfach geworden, durch die accountgebundenen items


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Ich habe nur einen 80er Gnomen Mage und bin damit Glücklich ^_^

Damit sollte alles gesagt sein...


----------



## Eigor-Madmortem (19. März 2010)

zu classic zeiten habe ich noch geraidet, damals mit 40 Leuten, 5 auf der Ersatzbank, hab mich damals auch um die DKP gekümmert und so, das hat Spaß gemacht, mit BC hab ich die Lust am raiden verloren und das twinken angefangen.

ich spiele seit release und wollte die klassen die es gibt immer kennenlernen ...

somit haben sich über die zeit 1 80 pro klasse angesammelt also hab ich 10 80er!
alle alli auf einem server.

meon höchster horden char war mal 35 oder so, das macht mir aber nicht so viel spaß deswegen renn ich heute mit meinen 80er in 5er instanzen, normal und hc oder sammel erfolge.


----------



## Polchen (19. März 2010)

Also ich hab einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und tu mich verdammt schwer mit meinem Druiden (level 37) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spiel abends normalerweise nach ner arbeit 2-3 stunden und weiss nie was ich denn jetzt tun soll...meinen 80er DK endlich ICC-fit machen oder den Druiden leveln...und dann merk ich dass ich eh nix anderes tu als chatten


----------



## Zmay (19. März 2010)

Ich hab grad 2 80-er, bin jedoch grad einen Schamanen und Druiden am Twinken beide sind nun über 70


----------



## Masouk (19. März 2010)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei euch so ?



2, siehe Signatur
Richtig aktiv bin ich im Moment nur mit meinem Priester Soogliath, vornehmlich als Heiler (Holy). Der braucht noch soviel Equip und Content, dass ich bis Cata "ausgelastet" bin.
Dann mit Cata einen Goblin, wahrscheinlich Schamane (ja, wieder einer...^^), aber diesmal als Ele und Restro. Alternativ einen Druiden (Eule und Baum). 
Ich hab's halt irgendwie mit den Hybrid-Klassen.

Für die Horde.


----------



## Chelrid (19. März 2010)

Derzeit 4 80er

Krieger (Tank)
Hunter (DD, ist klar)
Hexe (DD, ist klar) - Raid Char
Schamane (Healer) - Raid Char


Priester (Shadow) ist derzeit 74, sonst hab ich noch Chars im Levelbereich 7 - 58
Mehr dazu in meiner Signatur


----------



## Azerak (19. März 2010)

Schami - Verstärker 80

Hunter - Survival 80

Krieger - Schutz 80

Paladin - Holy|Schutz 80

Druide - Feral Tank|Baum 80

DK - Blood Tank 80

Priester - Schatten|Holy 72

Hexer - Gebrechen mit T6 2er Boni (niemand kann mehr pullen auch kein Pala! xD)  73

Schurke - 72

Krieger - Tank 71

Magier - 62 <- laaaaaaaaangweiliige Klasse :<




Spiele fast seit release und hab nie aktiv geraidet.  Meisten sind vor bc 60 geworden. Wer da gelevelt hat weiß wie viel Zeit das in Anspruch genommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (19. März 2010)

27


----------



## BlenD (19. März 2010)

Also ich hab 7 80er atm nen Mage, Warri, DuDu, Dk, Hunter, Rogue, WL und noch 3 BC chars mit dennen ich arena mache also 70er Pala, WL und Warri. Nen shami habe ich ned, weil ich diese Klasse HASSE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (19. März 2010)

ich hab momentan 2 80er, Troll Jäger und Blutelf Paladin, dann hab ich noch nen 71er DK nen 63 Druiden und nen 44 Mage. Als nächstes will ich den Druiden auf 80 bringen


----------



## Ramek (19. März 2010)

ich hab 2 80er. Mage und Dudu. Zurzeit lvl ich grad nen Schurken, der gestern grad lvl 72 erreicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaded (19. März 2010)

Im Moment nur noch 4  - - hatte mal 6. Aber 2 wurden gelöscht weil mich der jeweilige Server und die Leute dort Angekotzt haben. War ne Kurzschlussreaktion.
(Waren eh Alli Chars deswegen vermiss ich die auch nicht!^^)

Mein Main - Lvl 80 Ork Warri.
Mein Second - Lvl 80 Tauren Schami

Die beiden werden noch Aktiv gespielt, zusammen mit diversen anderen Twinks auf dem Server.

1 Menschen DK -  auch 80 aber noch grün blau ausgerüstet. Im moment eingemottet. Wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr ausgepackt, und wenn er pech hat sogar für ein Zukunftsprojekt gelöscht um Platz für einen Worg zu machen!^^

1 Draenei Schamanöse - 80, bis ca Naxx 25 Equippt . . . dann eingemottet, weil alle Mitspieler nen Servertransfer auf einen PvE Server gemacht haben. Wenn Sie pech hat wird auch sie opfer meiner Twink Wut!^^

Auf Zuluhed, meinem Hauptserver, noch nen 75 Mage (der langsam die 80 anpeilt), einen 70 DK (der direkt nach dem Mage gelevelt wird!^^) Sowie Diverse andere kleine um die ca Lvl 20. Die werden irgenwann mal groß. Irgendwann. Mal . Vielleicht!^^ (Wobei meien Tauren Druidesse eventuell Platz machen muss für nen Troll Druiden . . . mal sehen wie die Tierformen der Trolle aussehen!^^)


Den Rest . . . ich hab irgendwo noch 9 Twinks von meinem Testaccount. Hab mir alle Klassen erstellt um zu gucken welche mir am besten gefällt.

Von den anderen Karteileichen rede ich mal nicht . . . deren Lvl ist in den meisten Fällen aber auch nicht der Rede wert.^^



Grüße vom dEaD


----------



## diggi2000 (19. März 2010)

Bei mir sind es momentan 6 80 und 1x 70er Prister und 1x 65 Krieger.

Main ist mein 80er Mage mit dem ich aktiv Raide, die anderen spiel ich so neben bei. Hexe, DK, Jäger, Pala und ganz neu Druide


----------



## Topperharly (19. März 2010)

80iger orc todesritter
80iger untot magier
80iger untot krieger
80iger tauren druide
80iger untot prister
71iger blutelf paladin
70iger orc jäger
70iger troll schamane
59iger blutelf hexenmeister
31iger untot schurke


----------



## Lopuslavite (19. März 2010)

Also ich habe 3!

Mage 80

Druide 80

DK 80

Wobei letzterer nur noch als farm -Char dient für Bergbau oder um mal ne tasche mit schneider her zu stellen

Hab immer im hinterkopf das man die chars bei CATACLYSM ja auch alle auf 85 bringen will!von daher belasse ich es bei den 3:-)


----------



## Seek (19. März 2010)

Ich hab zur Zeit 3 80ger,
wobei der 3te zählt nich richtig das is nur en DK.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (19. März 2010)

einen 80er, ein bankchar, irgendwo noch ne hexe als twink lvl 63 oder so.


----------



## sigimalygos (19. März 2010)

80er Mage

80er Dudu

80er Krieger

80er Pala 

60 Hunter 

60 Priester

60 Shamy


----------



## Souron (19. März 2010)

4 80ger
hexenmeister
schamane 
jäger
dk
und ne hand voller twinks unter 73


----------



## sigimalygos (19. März 2010)

Seek schrieb:


> Ich hab zur Zeit 3 80ger,
> wobei der 3te zählt nich richtig das is nur en DK.



Richtige einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takado (19. März 2010)

Hab derzeit 5 auf 80 Druide,Magier,Jäger,Pala,DK
ne Priesterin auf 74
Schurke und Hexenmeister auf 63
nen Schami auf 61
und nen Krieger auf 60

Wenn meine Priesterin 80 ist gehts wohl mit dem Hexer weiter XD ma schaun
ziel ist.. allles auf 80 vor den nächsten addon um für alles zur stelle sein zu können und auszuprobieren XD
allerdings läufts derzeit eher schleppend aus zeitmangel

naja was solls.. just a Game ^^

Takado


----------



## Wishmaste (19. März 2010)

ich bin an meinem 8ten 80er auf Blackmoore Horde :-)


----------



## Xorxes (19. März 2010)

Jäger,Priester,Krieger,Todesritter,Schurke also derzeit 5 Stück (spiele allerdings seit Classic Zeiten), momentan ziehe ich mir nen Hexer hoch


----------



## Michiku (19. März 2010)

hoi,
ich hab n 
Paladin (holy/main seit classic)
Warrior(Tank/seit BC)
Rogue(DD/seit WotLK)


----------



## koolt (19. März 2010)

Ich hab:
80er Tauren Warri (Tank)
80er Ele Schami (PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Bald kommt nochn Dudu oder Jäger dazu, weis noch nicht genau.


----------



## tuerlich (19. März 2010)

siehe signatur ^^


----------



## benniboy (19. März 2010)

Mensch - Magier
Mensch - Pala
Nachtelf - DK
Nachtelf - Jäger

Und noch ein parr unwichtige unter Level 80 Horde Twinks.


----------



## misley (19. März 2010)

bei sind derzeit 6 
UD Warlock auf Gorgonnash
UD DK auf Gorgonnash
UD Warri auf Gorgonnash
Orc Shami auf Gorgonnash
UD Schurke auf Gorgonnash
B11 Pala auf Gorgonnash

nya dann hab ich noch nen 73 tauren dudu, 68 mage, 64 hunter und nen 61 priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles auf Gorgonnash


----------



## Ryuzaki92 (19. März 2010)

t10 3/5 equiped Warlock
twink-noob-chars:
80 ele-schamane
80 heal-paladin
80 Hunter
80 Magier
77 Dk-Tank 
._. die chars sind ned alle von mir hochgespielt worden 
und ja manchmal hatte ich lw aber eig spiel ich nur mein Hexenmeister ^^


----------



## askmike (19. März 2010)

13


10 ally alle klassen auf 80
3 horde dk, pala, priest


----------



## Palladin (19. März 2010)

siehe unten... mehr nicht ^^


----------



## Timmäh (19. März 2010)

askmike schrieb:


> 13
> 
> 
> 10 ally alle klassen auf 80
> 3 horde dk, pala, priest



Das ist krank! Und das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint ;D

Aber mal b2t:

Ich selber hab 4: 
Draenei Paladin
NE Priesterin
Gnomen Mage
NE Dk

Alle auf Azshara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In arbeit ist gerade ein 70 Orc Krieger auf Echsenkessel!

LG *wink*

In arbeit ist gerade ein 70er


----------



## Gorgor (19. März 2010)

Jäger, Krieger, Priester, DK, Mage, Dudu, Pala und nen 2. Jäger


----------



## Sèv! (19. März 2010)

Im moment 3

Def Warri (Siehe Signatur ( 1 Woche und 3 Tage 80 ) --> Aktik 
MM Hunter (Siehe Signatur) --> Nicht so Aktiv
Blood/Unholy DK --> Seit 6 Monaten nichtmehr gespielt


----------



## Ignorama (19. März 2010)

Ich habe 2 80er - eine Dranei Paladin (dual: Tank und DD) - eine Hexenmeisterin (Gebrechen)

Momentan ist kein weiterer in Planung. Bin zwar mit dem Schurken auf fast40, aber der macht mir einfach zu wenig Spass.

Sobald die Worgen kommen, werde ich mir wohl einen Druiden machen, um auch mal das Heilen auszuprobieren... und den Bären-Tank.


----------



## TheDoggy (19. März 2010)

Nur Schurke und Druide auf 80.
Schami in Arbeit. ^^
Und mit Cata kommt nen Pala dazu.


----------



## Vizard (19. März 2010)

Zurzeit habe ich 5 80iger:
Paladin (Tank), Todesritter (Tank), Jäger, Schurke und Priester (Heal).
Mit Cataclysm werden noch ein Troll Druide (Heal) und ein Goblin Hexenmeister oder Magier dazukommen aber dann ist es auch genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RGBrain (19. März 2010)

Tauren Druide
Tauren DK
B11 Priester
Draenei Sachamane
Mensch Mage

und 72 hexer in Arbeit^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (19. März 2010)

silver18781 schrieb:


> 55



wenn du 55 80iger hast das würd ich nich glauben die maximal erstelbare charckter sind aus 50 begrenzt es seidem du hast zwei accounts oder du hast einfach ein charackter der 55 ist!


----------



## Mondenkynd (19. März 2010)

Derzeit 5 Chars (alle Horde) auf 80 davon 1 DK und 1 Schami der vorher schon auf 70 war und die anderen 3 (Mage, Druide & Paladin) habe ich dieses Jahr von 0 auf 80 gebracht, meine anderen weiteren alten 70er (Hexer, Jäger & Schurke) gammeln immer noch auf 70 rum, liegt wohl daran das es Allys sind. Weitere erst mal nicht geplant, obwohl ich noch 2 (30er) in Lauerstellung habe, denke warte hier auf die neue Welt oder wenn ich auf meine 80er keinen Nerv mehr habe XD.


----------



## Detrax (19. März 2010)

Obwohl ich seid Wow Classic spiele, habe ich bisher nur einen einzigen auf 80 und dieser ist noch nicht einmal gut equippet. Hatte einfach keine Lust mehr zu spielen, wüsste auch nicht vor.


----------



## Ladrion (19. März 2010)

Also ich hab   Mensch Schurken, Zwerg Hunter, Draenei Schamane, Gnom DK, Mensch warri und mensch pala auf 80^^


----------



## Lycette (19. März 2010)

Bei mir sind es insgesammt 5 Chars die lvl 80 erreicht haben.
3 auf Alli Seite und 2 auf Hordenseite (nach Server und Fraktionswechsel)

Allianz (nicht mehr aktiv gespielt)

Schami (Heiler)
DK
Pala (Tank)

Horde

Pala (Heiler - wird aktiv gespielt)
Druide (Heiler - wird hin und wieder gespielt)

was als nächstes kommt weiss ich noch nicht, da ich momentan versuch meinen Pala auszustatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isoclin (19. März 2010)

4 80er
5ter ist in Arbeit Priester lvl 55


----------



## Othyr (19. März 2010)

Meinen Paladin, mehr nicht. 
Vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal ein Magier dazu, aber wohl eher nicht. Glaube nicht, dass ich mich so lange mit WoW beschäftigen kann, weil so spannend ist es auf 80 nicht.


----------



## healyeah666 (19. März 2010)

Nen 80ger Schurken (mein erster 80ger) und einen 80gern Healschami (zweiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Sonst noch nen Todesritter auf Level 71 den ich aber nicht weiterleveln möchte. Mir Cata kommt dann wahrscheinlich noch nen Tank Krieger hoch^^


----------



## Camthalionar (19. März 2010)

Ich habe 2. 

Eine Jägerin und eine Kriegerin.( beide Blackhand)


----------



## ScreamSchrei (19. März 2010)

Ich habe im moment 5 80er und 3 weitere die bald 80 sind.

80er Hexer (Main) - Finala - Nozdormu
80er Schamane - Dalani - Nozdormu
80er Paladin - Kormir - Nozdormu
80er Druide - Nimele - Nozdormu
80er Death Knight - Myrill - Nozdormu

73er Mage - Sherly - Nozdormu
71er Priest - Maxine - Nozdormu
70er Rogue - Nightfoxx - Nozdormu


Einzigste was momentan noch fehlt ist nen Hunter und nen Warrior. Beide schon angefangen und hängen iwo bei lvl 10 rum. Allerdings hat sich die begeisterung für beide bisher ziemlich in Grenzen gehalten.


----------



## PumPam (19. März 2010)

einen! 
aber ihn den hab ich genug zeit reingesteckt ~ 65 tae auf 80
und einen 70er schurke aber weiß nicht was ich mit dem ncoh mache


----------



## San1 (19. März 2010)

Ich habe 2 einen Schamanen (Main) und einen Druiden.
Meine anderen Charaktere kommen nie zu 80, weil mir leveln in Nordewns kaum Spass amcht (dauert so lang).
Deswegen Jäger 72,DK 70,Pala 70 und einen Priester auf dem weg zu 70 i momment lvl 54. ^^


----------



## Tarom (19. März 2010)

Hab 4 chars auf 80, wobei ich mich wahrscheinlich nie entscheiden kann, welcher davon mein Main ist xD

Krieger (Tank/DD)
Hunter
Paladina (Tank/PVP Heal)
Priester (Heal)

Wenn Cataclysm rauskommt werd ich bestimmt noch einen oder zwei von 1 raufzocken... bin am überlegen was - entweder Mage, Dudu oder Schami.


----------



## Tyraila (19. März 2010)

: ) so das sind meine chars mhm 

Die aldor

Aurà - lvl 80 Magier (main)
Tyre - lvl 80 schamanin
Tyreá - lvl 80 Druidin
Tyraila - lvl 80 Druidin
Syraila - lvl 80 Todesritterin 
Menóri - lvl 80 Priesterin

Madmortem

Hyadra - lvl 80 Hexenmeisterin
Jeanné - lvl 80 Jägerin
Tyrea - lvl 80 paladina
Selinas - lvl 80 Todesritterin


----------



## Sandaron (19. März 2010)

Einen Tauren - Krieger,
einen Untoten - Schurken
und eine Tauren - Druiden auf 70 im Moment, 2 Ferienwoche dann aber auch 80.


----------



## Ignorama (19. März 2010)

irgendwie finde ichs echt krass, wieviele 80er manche spieler haben... ich sehs auch an meinem freund, der hat auch (glaub ich) 5 80er. Wenn man seit classic dabei ist, dann find ichs nicht verwunderlich, aber ich hätte echt nicht die geduld und möcht auch nicht gar so oft in wow hängen.


----------



## Sins=Gnom (19. März 2010)

naja nur einen ^^ gnom magierin hab auch noch vor shami 45 auf 80 zu bringen kann aber noch dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (19. März 2010)

ich hab auch 5
Orc Schamane (Elementar/Resto) Main
Tauren Druide (Bär/Baum)
Blutelf Mage (Arcane)
Blutelf Paladin (Retri/Prot)
DK (Blut/Frost)

in Arbeit: Rogue lvl 72

richtig aktiv spiele ich nur den Schamanen und den Druiden... <3 Hybridklassen, ich muss im dmg-meter nicht ganz oben stehn ^^

ich konnte mich auch nie entscheiden welchen char ich als main spiele, hatte zu bc mit jedem char so lala equip, am anfang von wotlk hab ich mich auf den shamy festgelegt und bin dabei geblieben, war auch mein erster char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor (19. März 2010)

habe 7 80er

Druide Taure
Schamane Taure
Krieger Taure
Prister Mensch
Mage troll
DK Ork
Pala Mensch

und noch nen 
74 schurke
74 jäger


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (19. März 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Nice Antwort ... Hauptsache 2 Tasten gedrückt, Post-Counter gepushed und Thread nicht gelesen ...
> 
> Solltest du das allerdings ernst meinen mit 55 80ern (!), dann wundert mich nich, warum du nur so wortkarg antworten kannst, hast ja schliesslich ordentlich zu tun
> 
> ...



Max Chars die man haben kann ist 50 auf allen Servern xD

PS habe:
Allianz: 1. Hexer(1) 2. Krieger(2) 3. Schurke(1) 4. Druide(1)
Horde: 1. Schamy(1) 2. Krieger(1) 3. Hexer(1) 4. Druide(1) 5. Paladin(1)

Also insgesamt: 10 80er xD
Dazu noch twinks in bearbeitung: 46Mage, 45Pri und 48Hunter

Nein bin kein Freak zocke nur seit Anfang Classic WoW


----------



## Millwall (19. März 2010)

Momentan 2 Stück (siehe unten), wobei ich mich grad ziemlich in meine Heildruidin verliebt hab und die wohl eher 80 wird als meine Lvl 70 Magierin...mehr Chars hab ich insgesamt nicht.


----------



## Boéndil234 (19. März 2010)

priester und dk und hab kein bog noch mehr zu leveln^^


----------



## Stevesteel (19. März 2010)

12


----------



## Almasor (19. März 2010)

Ich habe 3 80er:
1 Shadow, 1 Hunter und einen Paladin.

In Planung sind noch ein Vergelter Pala (der 80er is Tank/Heal), ein Enh. Shamy, ein Heal Druide und ein Frost DK.
Da ich leider aber der langsamste und unmotivierteste Levler der ganzen Erde bin, komme ich leider mit diesen Chars nicht vorran, obwohl ich gerne will.


----------



## Firun (19. März 2010)

Einen Paladin und einen Schurken auf 80  , eine Hexenmeisterin auf 78 , danach kommen noch ein paar andere zwischen level 20-50  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   alle Chars sind auf Horden Seite auf dem Server Zirkel des Cenarius beheimatet.


----------



## cortez338 (19. März 2010)

Im Moment hab ich 3 Mage, Pala und DK und 2 in planung level 78 hexer und 51 druide


----------



## benwingert (19. März 2010)

einen weil ich NIE wieder die alte welt durchleveln werde is n zwerg dk der n811 hunter gammelt noch auf 55 rum weil ich da ja meinen dk machen konnte^^


----------



## Schnitzi (19. März 2010)

6 Chars auf 80 :>

Gnom-> Magier
Mensch-> Krieger
Zwerg-> Paladin
Draenei -> Schamane
Draenei -> Todesritter
Mensch -> Priester

Bin zZ dabei meinen Schurken (Gnom) und noch nen Warri (Ork) hochzuziehen :> Will mal die "böse" Seite besser kennen lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (19. März 2010)

Krieger, Paladin, Priester, Druide, Todesritter
Allesamt Tank oder Heal. Spiele ungerne DD


----------



## techno91 (19. März 2010)

ich zocke nur einen 80er.. tauren moonkin, und das recht erfolgreich. 

ich find wenn man nur einen char auf high end zockt kann man sich auf diesen besser fokusieren.
wenn man 3 oder sogar 4 80er spielt kann man nit so weit kommen, geht sich auch zeitlich nit aus (zumindest als gelegenheitsspeiler so wie ich).


----------



## Nicolanda (19. März 2010)

Mensch WL
Mensch Pala
Draenei Warrior
Zwerg Hunter
Nachtelfe DK

Draenei Schamanin in arbeit lvl 60

dann noch nicht benutzt ein 60ger nachtelf schurke und eine lvl 42 Mensch Priesterin

also alles bis auf mage die find ich scheise^^ 2 minuten terrine1tastenspam nothanks


----------



## Pikepu (19. März 2010)

techno91 schrieb:


> ich zocke nur einen 80er.. tauren moonkin, und das recht erfolgreich.
> 
> ich find wenn man nur einen char auf high end zockt kann man sich auf diesen besser fokusieren.
> wenn man 3 oder sogar 4 80er spielt kann man nit so weit kommen, geht sich auch zeitlich nit aus (zumindest als gelegenheitsspeiler so wie ich).



jah das dachte ich mir auch immer... bloß 4 1/2 jahre mage zu zocken macht iwan keinen bock mehr^^
hab noch nen schami und die sind einfach zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elmond (19. März 2010)

1nen 80er Hunter

der DK ist 73 und ist nur zum farmen da. wird aber 80 wenn die xp wieder reduziert werden.

ansonsten wird es nie nen anderen 80er geben


----------



## Topfkopf (19. März 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Nice Antwort ... Hauptsache 2 Tasten gedrückt, Post-Counter gepushed und Thread nicht gelesen ...
> 
> Solltest du das allerdings ernst meinen mit 55 80ern (!), dann wundert mich nich, warum du nur so wortkarg antworten kannst, hast ja schliesslich ordentlich zu tun
> 
> ...



lol

BTT: Ich hab nur einen 80er Jäger, weil ich twinken irgendwie kacke find, aber momentan lvl ich mi nen Pala hoch, is schon lvl 42, mit dem weill ich dann heilen und Tanken gehn weil das irgendwie lustiger ist als immer nur ne 5 tasten dmg rota stur durchziehen.


----------



## Revgamer (19. März 2010)

4

Tauren Dudu
Untoter Priester
Troll Todesritter
und Blutelf Paladin(bald Taure ^^)


----------



## gehix (19. März 2010)

Off-Krieger (Taure)
DK (Blutelf)
Schurke (Untoter)
Mage (Blutelf)
Druide (Taure)
Paladin (Blutelf)
Hexenmeister (Untoter)

Noch nen 74er Priester (Blutelf) und nen 12er Schamane (Taure) ^^

Auf anderen Servern noch kleine.. Aber nichts höher als 30


----------



## Balthimore (19. März 2010)

10 80er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .........

jede Klasse einmal, haben alle die t9 sets beisammen und allen möglichen andern mist.


----------



## Klondike (19. März 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Solltest du das allerdings ernst meinen mit 55 80ern (!),



dann bräuchte er auch noch nen 2. account 
50 ist max afaik...


jessele...das ding ist ja uralt ^_^


----------



## Leviathan666 (19. März 2010)

7 Chars auf 80


Mensch Schurkin
Nachtelf Druidin
Blutelf Hexenmeister
Zwerg Paladin
Mensch Todesritter
Mensch Hexenmeister
Tauren Schamane

Bald noch nen Nachtelfen Krieger, das wäre dann mein 8.

Meine ganzen 70er aus BC führ ich mal lieber nicht auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. März 2010)

zu meiner sammlung kann ich 5 80er Zählen und mit Cata kommt nummer 10 dran da 4 Klassen noch 80 werden müssen

80er Gnom Hexer
80er Dranei Priesterin
80er Mensch Magier 
80er Dranei Schamane
80er Zwerg Jäger

Mensch Paladin (30 hat aber noch Urlaub)
Mensch Schurke (50 hat ebenfalls Urlaub)
Nachtelf Druide (26 hat aber auch Urlaub)
Nachtelf Kriegerin (16 und ist auch Beurlaubt)

Wieso kein DK in meiner Sammlung ist? nun weil ich DK´s nicht mag und die keinen Spaß machan was aber sicherlich nicht daran liegt dass ich diese Klasse nicht spielen kann da ich meinen auf lvl 70 Gelöscht habe und der Premate aufm PTR mir auch nicht zugesagt hat.

Eigentlich war der Krieger für die Worgenrasse geplant aber wer sagt denn dass man nicht 2 mal die gleiche Klasse haben darf?
Kannte sogar mal nen Verrückten der hatte 4 (ja Vier) Druiden
Jeweils ne Katze, Baum, Bär und ne Eule

Mal sehen ob in Cata mehr als 10 Chars pro server erlaubt sind


----------



## ozrahim (19. März 2010)

2 chars auf 80

gnom hexer (mein erster richtiger char der viel in BC erlebt hat und jetzt in nordend vor 2 monaten durchgestartet ist)
zwerg DK (hab ich auch sehr sehr gerne gespielt, wurde mir dann allerdings zu langweilig und zu überlaufen die klasse, schade eigentlich, aber eigentlich klar das das so ist^^)

drenai prist auf 70 der auch glvlt wird falls ich ihn frei bekomme (wollte transen, hat was mit der Bezahlung ned hingehauen, mal sehen)
untoter schurke auf 65 (hab auch vor den zu lvln wenn der mal mehr spass machen würde zu lvln, hehe^^)

so und noch unendlich viel andere twinks im 30er bis 50er bereich

das wars 

cu ozra


----------



## Antonio86 (19. März 2010)

80 Nachtelf Jäger und vielleicht wenn ich es schaffe bald 80 Dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hängt noch immer bei 75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orise (19. März 2010)

7 80ger Krieger, Mage, Priester , Schurke, Paladin, Dk, Druide
3 70er Hunter, Shamy, Schurke


----------



## Shade.exe (19. März 2010)

80er Jäger - Treffsicherheit - Mainchar
80er Druide - Wilder Kampf (Bär)

Außerdem noch ein DK in Planung, ist zwar noch Level 65, hat aber schon Juwelenschleifen und Bergbau recht hoch.

Das wars dann allerdings fürs erste...^^
Aktiv raide ich mit dem Jäger, der Drude is nur son Kräuter und Urtümliches Saronit Farmchar


----------



## Leroy69 (19. März 2010)

also zur zeit habe ich 13 80iger 8 habe ich auf meinem hauptserver und den rest auf andere verteilt


----------



## Darton (19. März 2010)

Hab nen 80er Dk und nen 80er Priester.
Zudem noch 3 chars im 30er Bereicht und nen Krieger auf Level 71


----------



## schoeni (19. März 2010)

siehe signatur.

der alibi todesritter fehlt und wird auch bestimmt nicht nachgeholt. zieh grad nen krieger hoch (atm 44).


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (19. März 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> zu meiner sammlung kann ich 5 80er Zählen und mit Cata kommt nummer 10 dran da 4 Klassen noch 80 werden müssen
> 
> 80er Gnom Hexer
> 80er Dranei Priesterin
> ...



*hust*

Habe auch 3 80iger Krieger und auch 2 80iger Dudus und auch 2 80iger Hexer xD (dazu noch wie schon gesagt 1 Schurke, 1 Schamy, 1 Paladin auch auf 80ig/nebenbei 46Mage, 48Hunter und 45 Pri)


----------



## Deathknight3 (19. März 2010)

Ich habe 19 80er und mein 20er is aufm Weg^^


----------



## LingLing85 (19. März 2010)

8

Schurke+Priest fehlen noch. (Bemerkung: Ich raide nicht!)


----------



## Kiyama (19. März 2010)

80er:
1x Schurke
2x Defwarri
2x FrostDK
3x Healschamie
1x Healdrui
1x Healpriest
1x Healpaladin

70+:
2x Mage (74 und 77)


----------



## Tandoori (19. März 2010)

Mh bei mir sinds 4 80er

Bloodelf Paladin -> Ret/Prot
Orc Warri -> Prot / Ms PvP
Nightelf Dk -> DPS
und nen crappigen Draenei schami den ich seit erreichen von Level 80 nichtmehr gezockt hab >.<


----------

